
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (September 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>No recruiters or job boards, thanks<p>Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (September 2011) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949790
======
tptacek
Chicago, New York, San Francisco Bay Area

Matasano Security

Job Title: They look and before them is a pale horse, and its rider was named
memory corruption, and hell followed close behind.

We're looking for people who can do Ruby. And C. And Python. And Java. And
Scala. And asynchronous network code. And MySQL. And Redis. And C++. And
MongoDB. And Riak. And Berkeley DB. And kernel drivers. And x86 assembly. And
Objective C. And block ciphers. And digital signatures. And hash functions.
And iOS development. And template metaprogramming. And ARM assembly. And MIPS
assembly (yes really). And FIX protocol. And market order management systems.
And Android systems programming. And Javascript. And Rails. And Django. And
statistics. And linear algebra. And graph theory. And SAT solvers. And signal
processing. And software radio. And soldering. And hardware debugging.

Knowing all that on day one would sure be nice, but it's enough for us that
you (a) can code well in something and (b) _want to do all that stuff_.

We're looking for someone who could work at any of the largest or best
software companies in the world, so we can work with them at all of the
largest and best software companies in the world. Matasano Security is one of
a small number of firms that specializes in software security. People contract
us to beat the living shit out of their code before they ship it to customers.
So a vindictive streak is helpful, but not required.

I wrote down everything I could think of about our hiring process here:

<http://www.matasano.com/careers>

Full benefits. Market comp. Infinite free books from Amazon. Smart coworkers.

My contact information is in my profile.

~~~
famousactress
Can I get confirmation that the Job Title will actually appear on the newly-
hired's business card?

~~~
tomx
Would you put that title on your resume?

~~~
famousactress
In a heartbeat.

------
kamens
Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over a million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 74MM times.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine.

We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
rhymes
I'm in love with Khan Academy. I truly think it will be able to make a
difference. My only concern is about the visa.

------
jgrahamc
Remember that for all month round "Who's hiring?" there's my HN-inspired and
recruiter free site UseTheSource: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/>

~~~
ig1
Here's a summary of startup related job boards from around the world, most of
them are broadly recruiter free:

======================

US:

Crunchboard <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

Startuply <http://www.startuply.com/>

YC Company Jobs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

======================

UK:

CoderStack (Developer Jobs - run by me) <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-
jobs>

Mind The Product (Product Management Jobs) <http://mindtheproduct.com/jobs/>

Work in Startups <http://www.workinstartups.com/>

Enternships - (Startup Internships)
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

======================

Germany:

Berlin Startup Jobs <http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

======================

Canada:

StartupNorth <http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/>

~~~
bartonfink
Anyone know of any resources from down under that they would recommend?

~~~
nl
Not associated in anyway, never used it, but the people behind it have some
credibility: <http://siliconbeachaustralia.org/jobs/>

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 12 person startup in downtown San Francisco.
We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your help! We're in
search of:

    
    
      * Objective-C engineers for iPad development
      * Web developers (we're a Django shop)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees. H1B ok.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jobs@seatme.com

------
3pt14159
Lots of companies are hiring in Toronto. The Mantella companies are all pretty
good: <http://mantellavp.com/category/jobs/>

And of course FreshBooks never stops hiring. I've heard they are also OK with
contractors too: <http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

I've heard the Jet Cooper is hiring a front end dev (though they don't
normally post jobs): <http://www.jetcooper.com/>

Then there is The Working Group: <http://www.theworkinggroup.ca/>

Nulayer is an awesome (funded) product company with hardcore ruby devs:
<http://nulayer.com/>

Unspace is looking for more devs (that's where ragenwald works):
<http://unspace.ca/>

Mozilla is hiring for their new, better-in-all-ways office, though you
basically need to know someone that works there.

------
donmullen
Durham NC (main office) - REMOTE full-time and contractors

Relevance, Inc.

<http://thinkrelevance.com>

<http://thinkrelevance.com/jobs>

We are Clojure/core (<http://clojure.com>).

Relevance has been voted as one of the Best Places to Work in the Triangle
(Triangle Business Journal). We have a fantastic work environment that
includes 20% Fridays (work on open source, giving back to the community, or
internal projects), and a fantastic benefits package.

Relevance is increasingly a virtual company and have many remote full-time
developers around the country. We're now opening up the project manager
positions to being remote as well.

Come work with some of the best Ruby/Rails and Clojure developers on solving
interesting, hard problems that make a difference.

------
yummyfajitas
Pune, India - we are looking for a general purpose developer who is smart and
gets things done.

We are building a search engine/knowledge representation system for fashion.

<http://styloot.com/parametric_search/search/dress-search>

The best way to describe working here is to describe my last month: I built a
document classifier (based on max entropy), a backbone.js app, fixed bugs in
django-tyrant-cache and started building a NoSQL database which supports
color-based queries ("find all the items with color similar to #df3426" [1]).
Your job will be to do similar things.

(If all that stuff sounds out of your league, it sounded out of mine too,
until I got started.) We use javascript, python/django, hadoop, and haskell,
though we really don't care if you've never touched any of those technologies.

Contact info is in my profile. Send a link to your github or other work you've
done if you are interested. Here is our github: <https://github.com/styloot>

[1] We aren't jumping on a silly NoSQL bandwagon. It's very easy to compute
l^p distances on RGB records in your favorite SQL database, but RGB doesn't
map very well to human perception of color.

~~~
nnythm
look into mongoDB's geospatial indexing, don't reinvent the wheel.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Mongodb spatial indexing is 2d ([x,y]), as far as I know, so that would only
work if we didn't have any items with a blue channel (rgb(x,y,0)).

Regardless, that's all Euclidean. Human perception of color follows the CieLAB
non-metric. (It's basically just a function of two variables, since it
satisfies neither the triangle inequality nor symmetry.)

~~~
aangjie
Interesting CieLAB (Never heard of it before,but just looking through it).
Function of two variables, yeah that makes sense as neurologically we have
found only two types of neural cells in the retina (rods and
cones).<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photoreceptor_cell>

------
ropiku
FreeAgent (Edinburgh, UK), intrepid developers of online accounting happiness

We're looking for developers to join a team of smart, friendly people who dig
that work/life balance.

Ruby/Rails Engineer [http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-
engin...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-engineer-
product)

Senior Platform Engineer [http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/senior-
platform...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/senior-platform-
engineer)

Accounting Engineer [http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/accounting-
engi...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/accounting-engineer-
platform)

Ruby/Rails Support Engineer
[http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-
engin...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-engineer-
support)

Email us at jobs@freeagentcentral.com. We're also open to remote working for
exceptional candidates (there's a couple of us who are spread throughout the
UK).

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US). H1B

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

~~~
dirkdeman
The link to www.timgroup.com/careers seems to be broken, and the general
career page of www.timgroup.com keeps throwing errors at me. The 'we're
hiring' link at dev.youdevise.com is also broken...

I'd love to read more about the career opportunities, is there some other way
to access them?

~~~
squirrel
Argh, site attacked by name-change gremlins. Try our job adverts at
StackOverflow - <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/employer/youDevise> \-
while we say soothing words to the web server. Many apologies.

~~~
squirrel
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers> is now working - I can't seem to edit the
parent comment, so hope this helps those who are interested (or just email me
- address in my profile).

------
snowmaker
San Francisco, CA (H1B, INTERN no problem)

Scribd (social publishing, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers
and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

 __We've hired TWO people from these "Who is Hiring" threads ... it really
works!!! __

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript

* iOS

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Product managers, from web or mobile backgrounds

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're well funded and have a really fun office environment (go-karts + a
zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very flat organizational structure that
gives a lot of product ownership to engineers, and a really terrific team.

Last month we launched our first iPhone app, called "Float", which hopes to
make reading a better experience. If you're a fan of reading apps like
Instapaper and Reeder, you're already familiar with what we're doing. See
<http://tcrn.ch/pCwT4c> for more.

Feel free to email me directly: jared@scribd.com

Jared

~~~
LiveTheDream
Is Twitter still "a rails site" at this point?

------
benologist
Palermo, Buenos Aires, Argentina

Playtomic is casual gaming analytics and services. We're funded and ready to
start scaling up our team.

Looking for .NET, Android and iOS developers.

If you want to work on a site that deals with a ridiculous volume of data
generated by over 300,000 _concurrent_ people playing the games we track (and
that number's going to get a lot bigger this year!) then you're going to love
this. We're using tons of C#, SQL Server, and a growing amount of MongoDB, and
I'm open to using what you're best at if it works.

Android and iOS devs will be maintaining, further developing and supporting
our APIs for those platforms, and should have completed a game or two. If you
love making games you'll love working on Playtomic because it won't interfere
too much.

ben at playtomic.com

~~~
Jose_GD
Hi Ben, just out of curiosity, are you considering remote working? It's
unusual to see a latin american company announcing jobs here in HN.

Saludos desde Corrientes!

------
mkeblx
Madison, WI - (REMOTE possible)

Circuit - <http://circuitapp.co>

Github for hardware. Circuit is a social webapp for designing and building
electronic projects (circuit boards), aimed at the exploding Maker/hobbyist
market. We're going to disrupt hardware with a tool that makes things 10x
easier & faster.

Programmer: We are looking for a passionate all-around programmer, experienced
with creating advanced frontend interfaces as well as backend systems. Mainly
would be doing a large amount of HTML5, Javascript, and using PHP (Cake) &
MySQL on the backend. Big bonus points if you have a hardware background:
microcontrollers, designing PCBs, tearing things apart, and familiarity with
the Maker movement.

UI/UX Designer: You: experienced with the design of web applications with a
strong emphasis on the UX to make a simple and clean interface. Also wireframe
concepts, diagram workflows and create various assets needed for the
application.

Interested, questions? jobs@circuitapp.co

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN

American Roamer (<http://www.americanroamer.com/>)

We track all the cell phone coverage in the world and have been for 20 years.
Our cellmaps product line has been used to build interactive coverage maps for
carriers and an in-browser spatial analysis tool for comparing primarily
wireless and cable datasets. We're a small company with a small engineering
team but we're dealing with engineering at scale as our infrastructure is
rendering and pushing out millions of map tiles a day.

Our business and products are growing rapidly and we're looking for someone
with significant software engineering experience to come in as a mentor in the
position of director of software development. You'll be a major player during
our shift from a data company to a software company.

Some technologies we use that you may find interesting: aws, node.js, solr,
mongodb, javascript, ruby, c, rails, chef, and others.

Email us at hr@americanroamer.com if you're interested.

~~~
ghotli
The position got filled actually, but we're regularly looking for engineering
talent if you're interested in putting your resume in for consideration.

------
nikibeth
Raleigh, NC - AgileZen (<http://agilezen.com>)

Internet Marketing Specialist for the AgileZen product at Rally Software

We’re looking for someone awesome to run all the marketing activities for our
product. This role will have a lot of variety and freedom, so we need someone
who can wear a lot of hats and is a self-starter. The responsibilities for
this position will include: guiding changes to our current marketing website,
running pay-per-click campaigns, communicating with customers via email,
spreading the word about the product using social media, and organize
materials for conferences and events.

We're a small team that likes to work hard, but have fun too. We have a keg in
the office and we play video games to blow off steam, so if this environment
seems like a good fit for you, check out the full job description
(<http://t.co/T2WJRjw>) and apply!

------
harper
Chicago, IL - Obama for America (<http://barackobama.com>)

We are looking for QA, iOS, DBA, DevOps and Data Science engineers to join our
department through November 2012 at our Chicago headquarters.

The Obama for America Technology department builds and maintains the software
that powers the campaign’s websites and interactive online presence. Our
team’s products support the campaign’s efforts to inform voters, organize
supporters and raise money.

Email us at techjobs@barackobama.com for more info.

------
yoavlurie
Boulder, CO -- TechStars company Simple Energy --
<http://www.simpleenergy.com>

4 Positions: <http://www.simpleenergy.com/jobs>

* Product Manager (gaming experience pref'd)

* Front-End Engineer

* Back-End Engineer

* SysAdmin/DevOps

Simple Energy is making saving energy social, fun, and simple. We change how
millions of people save energy by changing how utilities engage their
customers. We take real energy data and create social games and contests that
drive people to save energy. You could be the fifth member of a funded startup
that Mashable recently named one of "8 Startups that are Changing the World."
<http://mashable.com/2011/08/19/startups-for-good/>

* Generous moving benefits to beautiful Boulder, CO

* Awesome Mac setup

* Sweet office w/ standup desks overlooking a creek

* Every new employee saves enough energy to power 1,000 homes

~~~
ekanes
I've met these guys, and it's a great concept. Making energy savings fun and
engaging could be a big win since traditional methods to change consumer
behavior don't work well.

------
bilalhusain
New Delhi, India; onsite developers

Looking for passionate developers and designers to work with insanely talented
people on relatively simpler problems.

developer:

* node/express developer (priority o/w: scala/haskell/erlang/ocaml > python/ruby/perl > java/c# in addition to exposure to good web frameworks like spring, rails, django, lift. Strictly, no f#. British php will be considered!)

* optionally, mongodb skills

designer:

* proficient in css3/html5/backbonejs development

* optionally, comfortable with coffeescript

location: New Delhi / Gurgaon, India

contact: bilal@bilalhusain.com

catch:

* the candidate has to be physically present for a coding session in Delhi NCR

* developer starts with Rs.40K/month salary

------
mikebabineau
Redwood Shores, CA (SF Bay Area) - Engineers and more

BioWare SF is hiring! Formerly known as EA2D, we are now the online/social arm
of the BioWare group.

We're working on exciting projects:

* Social games for gamers (from BioWare and others)

* Game APIs (web services for online games)

We're small (30 people) and scrappy. And we're growing fast: 0-200 servers in
the past 8 months. Tech stack is primarily AS3/Java backed by MongoDB, but
we're writing more in Python, JavaScript, and Ruby. We have a highly automated
infrastructure running on AWS (EC2 w/ELBs and ASGs, EMR, SQS, Beanstalk, etc.,
plus more than a few super-secret/unreleased Amazon features) and Google App
Engine. Buzzword potpourri includes Chef, node.js, Hive, Graphite, Tomcat,
Spring, Maven, Hudson, GitHub, Pingdom, Loggly, PagerDuty, and continuous
deployment. <3 DevOps. We have a small but growing list of open source
projects (see <http://github.com/ea2d> and <http://eng.ea2d.com/>).

We need backend and systems engineers, artists, PMs, and more. Detailed
listings are here:
[https://jobs.ea.com/search/advanced.do?q=bioware&globalR...](https://jobs.ea.com/search/advanced.do?q=bioware&globalRegionID=a1W500000004CClEAM&locationID=a1W500000004CAnEAM&jobCategoryID=)

I lead the platform team. Drop me a line if you're interested: mikeb@ea2d.com

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles or Bay Area or Shanghai preferred, but remote work is possible for
exceptional candidates. Full-time only. If you're interested in working
remotely, you must live in the U.S. H1B is okay.

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. Our vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that big
companies, startups, and developers can focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). Last year we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, SimpleGeo, and Newsweek. We have lots
of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data cleaning
and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you love data,
Factual is the place to be.

We currently have about half a dozen job openings, from data engineering to
software engineering to system administration. For the software engineering
position, you would ideally know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get
bonus points for experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms,
infrastructure, and/or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it's just starting up, so you'd
have a significant influence on the culture there.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs> or you can email me personally at leo -at-
factual.com. Thanks for reading!

------
BryanCrow
WonderHowTo.com Seeks Tech Blogger/Moderator (Work Remotely)

WonderHowTo is a place for both tech geeks & amateurs to gather and learn
about what's new, and how to make the most of it.

We need a writer/community admin to help answer community questions, cover the
latest hot releases on the web, mobile, & desktop, and write in-depth
tutorials to help non-technical people learn everything from how to secure
their wifi network to controlling their privacy on Facebook. You should have
deep technical knowledge, yet be able to write accessible and interesting
articles that regular users can follow and find interesting.

This candidate would head up an all-things-tech World as a community admin
(learn more about WonderHowTo Worlds here), and should be capable of:

\- Keeping an active forum going \- Writing interesting, joe-user readable
tutorials \- Posting latest news in software, apps, privacy issues, & helpful
tricks on getting things done faster \- Build a following on the site & across
the nerdier social networks (ex: Google+)

Please note: Candidate must be savvy with both OS X, & Windows (*nix would be
a plus), confident in troubleshooting tech-related issues, have strong writing
skills, and participate in tech forums/blogs.

Option to work remotely... from anywhere!

TO APPLY

Please send the following to rmansur@wonderhowto.com:

Your resumé, plus 1-2 writing samples, preferably on the topic at hand. Please
show proof/link to online communities you're active in.

------
kabir_h
Somerville, MA and London - The Echo Nest

Echo Nest is a music intelligence company that powers music apps with our API,
and services like Echoprint, our open source music fingerprinter. Our data
powers apps for the BBC and MTV and music services you've used. We've got a
killer engineering culture, well-stocked beer fridge and you'll be able to
shape the future of music.

App Systems Engineer - London Office

Engineer

Junior Engineering Intern

Music Information Retrieval Scientist

QA Manager

Senior Engineer

Web Developer - London Office

<http://the.echonest.com/company/jobs/>

------
jack7890
Web Engineer - SeatGeek - New York, NY

We're looking for a web engineer who is super-hungry and sees building web
apps as more than just a job. We're a data-driven web app that's trying to use
analytics and exceptional UX to making buying event tickets a wholly better
experience. #Python #Ruby #PHP #MySQL #Redis #MongoDB #Javascript

Competitive comp, outstanding benefits, and a kick ass team. Only looking for
folks in NYC.

<http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
nfriedly
San Mateo, CA

Sociable Labs is building the future of social commerce and we're looking for
a few more engineers to help. A passion for learning, communication skills,
and intellectual horsepower are more important to us than what you know.

Our product is essentially a more advanced version of facebook's social
plugins. See a couple of examples at <http://www.backcountry.com/ski> ("Ask
your friends" section at bottom) and [http://www.active.com/running/modesto-
ca/the-cancer-awarenes...](http://www.active.com/running/modesto-ca/the-
cancer-awareness-run-and-ride-2011?int=29-12) ("Connect with friends" section
on the right)

We have a modular JavaScript front end that works with the Facebook platform
and makes use of cutting edge technologies like localStorage and CORS (cross-
domain ajax). Our back end is Java / Jetty / Postgres on Amazon EC2.

We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including the best PTO policy I've
ever seen), and an enjoyable working environment.

More details about the company and the jobs here:
<http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers.htm>

I work on the front-end but feel free to ask me questions about anything. If I
don't know, I'll get you to the right person. Reply here or email
nathan@[company site].com

~~~
julsonl
And while the team is composed of people in-love with coding and technology in
general, we also geek out on cycling, gardening, cars, photography, gourmet
chocolate and awesome food (we seem to attract a disproportionate amount of
amateur chefs). Polymaths are certainly welcome!

------
mattculbreth
Atlanta, GA

Venture-backed security software company. Two kinds of opportunities:

* Python, Cassandra, Hadoop. Big data, map reducing it to find interesting stuff related to security and the web.

* Python, Django, jQuery and JavaScript. Making really cool UIs to help people analyze all that big data we find.

~~~
jamesbrewer
Does your company have a name?

~~~
mattculbreth
We do of course, but we're kinda quiet.

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA

Academia.edu is a platform for sharing research. Fundamentally we are trying
to massively speed up the rate at which research whizzes around the world. For
people who have just published a paper, we want that paper instantly to get
into the hands of people. For people who are following research, we want our
News Feed to deliver them the latest papers in their fields in real time.

Right now we have over 550,000 academics signed up, with about 2,000 joining
each day. Our monthly uniques are over 2 million. We have about 700,000
papers, with about 80,000 new papers being added per month. Amongst other
technologies, we work with Rails, Redis, MongoDB, Beanstalkd, Varnish, Solr,
PostgreSQL, Node.js and Memcached.

We're a small team of 7 people in San Francisco, backed by venture capital
(Spark Ventures) and angel investors (Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Ubuntu,
and Rupert Pennant-Rea, Chairman of the Economist, amongst others). We have a
very engineering-focused culture. You can read more about our culture here
<http://academia.edu/hiring/culture> and here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

We have a very collaborative culture, where everyone discusses everything
going on with the company: engineering, product, revenue, user growth,
recruiting. We think that building a successful startup is hard enough that we
need to leverage everyone's brain power.

We're very happy to handle the H1B application process for foreign applicants.
For anyone interested to learn more, feel free to email me directly at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
timsally
Lexington/Boston/Cambridge, MA. Full time and summer internships.

I work at MIT Lincoln Laboratory (<http://www.ll.mit.edu>), a research and
development center run by MIT that does work for the government. My group has
about 20 people in it and does application security and reverse engineering.
Knowledge of things like assembly, operating systems, and systems are pluses
but not required. It's great if you have some experience in those things, but
if you can code I want to talk to you. The pluses:

* Awesome workplace culture. We're a 9-5 shop, you pick your laptop, and you can order any books that you need.

* We provide a lot of training. We send you to conferences, including Blackhat and Defcon. We also reimburse tuition at MIT. Last semester my office mate took operating systems with Robert Morris.

* We sponsor relocation and have multiple positions we want to fill immediately.

You do need to be a US citizen and you will have to get a security clearance.
I'm happy to talk to you about how the clearance process works and answer any
questions you have! If you're local I'll buy you a cup of coffee while we talk
it over. You really can't waste my time.

Email: tsally@mit.edu

------
willowgarage
Palo Alto, CA (willing to consider relocation or remote work)
<http://suitabletech.com>

Telepresence Robotics

Suitable Technologies is a startup working to create an innovative new product
for something called "remote presence." (Another common term is "robotic
telepresence.")

Our first product, in development now, is similar to video chat on a computer
you can drive around. Unlike videoconferencing, you’re not stuck to a wall or
desk. It becomes your physical presence, anywhere in the world, with the
freedom to move and interact with people as if you were there. Our technology
has already been seen by millions of people, and we think the potential impact
is substantial.

We're looking for great engineers and designers. We need help in C++,
multimedia, web frontend and backend, UI/UX design, electrical, networking,
and more. We think this could be a unique opportunity for someone with
experience in web or mobile to work on something a little different.

We have funding and offer competitive compensation.

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com>

Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA - Pulse - <http://pulse.me>

We're hiring iOS and Web Developers to join our 14-person team. Pulse is an
award-winning application that makes it easy to consume news on mobile phones
and tablets. Pulse has been named to the Apple’s App Store Hall of Fame,
chosen as an Android Editor’s Choice app, selected as one of TIME’s top 50
iPhone apps of 2011, and honored with the Apple Design Award.

We're looking for iOS developers to build out the Pulse iPhone and iPad
applications, which support millions of users. Each of us is part engineer,
hacker and product designer. This role requires existing experience with
CocoaTouch and iOS programming. Specifically, we would love to hear about iOS
applications you have worked on either professionally or in your free time.

We're looking for web developers with expertise in HTML/CSS/Javascript/JSON,
extensive knowledge of server-side technologies such as Rails/Python/Django,
experience developing web applications following W3C standards and taking into
account cross-browser compatibility.

Send me an email so we can learn more about you at cc[at]alphonsolabs[dot]com

------
alanpeabody
Draker Labs (<http://drakerlabs.com/company/jobs>), Burlington, VT (REMOTE
okay for some positions and candidates)

Current openings include :

* QA engineer

* Web application architect

* Web development team lead

* Business technical analyst

Near term future openings include :

* Web application developers (REMOTE okay for exceptional candidates)

* QA engineers

* DBA

* Dev Ops

What is Draker?

Our CEO says: “Draker provides data acquisition, monitoring and control of
large scale solar plants. Draker has achieved 300+% growth in the North
American commercial solar market over the past two years, and expects
continued exponential growth from expansion into the utility scale market.”

Our company goal is to make solar a viable option in the US and world wide,
and to make enough money to support ourselves doing it.

As a developer I consider us the NewRelic/GA of PV monitoring. We are facing
challenges such as scaling, storing and processing an ever increasing quantity
of data, creating a compelling and dynamic user experience for a complex
problem, and working with real time data.

This job means something and most people are here to help make that
difference. This is an industry that matters and a unique opportunity.

Some of the technologies we are using: Ruby, Rails 3, SASS, Resque, Backbone,
jQuery

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL - Braintree (<http://www.braintreepayments.com>)

We mostly work with Ruby/Rails. Our team is talented, our practices are
collaborative (pairing, agile), we work on challenging problems (high
availability, quality of service, scaling, security), and our devs have 10%
time to work on whatever they want. Developers use and love our product.
Although we mostly work with Ruby, we also work with Python, Node, Java, .NET,
PHP, and Perl. Braintree is profitable, you'll have standard benefits
(health/dental/vision), 401k match, ample vacation, an above market salary,
and stock options.

More about our people, practices, and software:
[http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-
bui...](http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-built-the-
software-that-processes-billions-in-payments)

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers> or email me
(address in profile).

------
jerryr
San Francisco, CA (25 Kearny St) - MindTribe Product Engineering, Inc.

Hi, I’m MindTribe’s director of Software Engineering. I’m searching for people
who enjoy learning and making. We’re a small company, and I’m looking for
people with whom I would personally like to work and who want to work with me.

Here are the tools I use regularly: The C programming language (specifically
ISO/IEC 9899:1990); Eclipse, Make, Subversion, Git, Python; Linux, Embedded
Linux, Android, iOS; ARM processors (TI OMAP, TI Stellaris, NXP LPC); Atmel
AVR/AVR32, Microchip PIC, TI MSP430, Cypress PSoC

Here is what I enjoy doing at work: Writing embedded software that runs on
cool hardware; Figuring out how to apply agile techniques such as test-driven
development to embedded product development; Reducing regressions and
supporting customer development with agile techniques; Developing embedded
libraries for things like USB, TCP/IP, graphics displays, sprites, fonts,
encryption, etc.; Having long, dorky conversations with coworkers about
programming languages, physics, estimating Facebook’s relative revenue
distribution between advertising and games, etc.

Here is what I enjoy doing outside of work: Hiking, walking around San
Francisco; Pseudonymous humor blogging; Cooking and baking; Photography;
Reading. Recently: “Test Driven Development for Embedded C”, “The Clean
Coder”, “The Four Steps to the Epiphany”, “The Art of Racing in the Rain”,
“Norwegian Wood”, and "The Mind's Eye".

You can see examples of how I’ve applied my tools and passion here:
<http://mindtribe.com/portfolio/>

You don’t have to use the same tools and you don’t have to enjoy the same
things. But if you’re excited about similar stuff, drop me a line at
hn@mindtribe.com to let me know.

We're also hiring Electrical and Mechanical engineers!

------
jmlacoda
Philadelphia, PA

Lacoda is building a loan management web application and having an awesome
time doing it. Our team is currently 3 people: 1 Pythoner, 1 JavaScripter and
1 lending guru. We need 2 more programmers to join our team!

We're looking for a Python programmer and a JavaScript programmer.

We're using Google App Engine for our backend and Backbone.js for our
frontend.

Send an email to josh@lacoda.com and let's get to work!

~~~
jjm
lacoda.com doesn't come up..

<http://lacoda.com> <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/lacoda.com>

Edit: I like to view company sites as it helps me get a feel for what they do
on the customer facing side.

------
bkudria
San Francisco, CA - Yammer

Yammer is an awesome tech startup masquerading as an enterprise software
vendor. We're building an enterprise social network (an internal communication
and collaboration tool. Like Facebook.) and we need your help.

We build our product with insight and wisdom gained from the consumer social
networking space, but we charge enterprise prices (and our customers pay
them!) We're fighting some big serious competitors (Salesforce/Chatter, Jive,
and VMWare/Socialcast) and this space has never been more exciting.

Yammer is really changing the way people get work done. We have actual
challenges to overcome and we're doing our best to make a kick-ass product
that makes our users happy.

Tech we use: Ruby/Rails, Scala, and JavaScript. We have Obj-C and C# stuff
too.

Some bullet points for you to skim:

• Amazing group of smart engineers to work with. Really.

• We hack in Ruby/Rails, Scala/JVM, Javascript/JQuery/Node.js/Adobe AIR, Obj-C
for iOS, and some MSFT/Sharepoint stuff.

• Competitive compensation. Enough said.

• Delicious catered lunch and dinner daily, with a 3PM snack cart. Also a
fully-stocked beer-and-beverage fridge.

• Fancy Apple hardware of your choice (you can have a PC if you really want
one.)

Some links for you to read more:

• Our jobs page: <https://www.yammer.com/jobs>

• Our Engineering blog: <http://eng.yammer.com/>

• A blog post about why it's so awesome to work here:
[http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.ht...](http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.html)

Feel free to get in touch: bkudria@yammer-inc.com

------
kemayo
Really REMOTE. You don't even have to be in the USA.

deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com>) wants developers. We're fully remote;
there's no central office with a devteam located there. We expect all hires to
be comfortable working in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL; we like our
developers to be able to hack on any part of the site, rather than being
frontend/backend specialists.

One exception to all that: there's an Infrastructure Engineer position which
is located in Vancouver. It's C++/Java focused, and involves developing
backend services used by the rest of the site.

We post information about our development process here sometimes:
<http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/> Apply here:
<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply?source=hn>

------
klochner
San Francisco, CA - in the Presidio

RentMineOnline (SeedCamp '08, FBFund '09)

We're profitable, growing, and looking for Rails developers, ideally people
who are familiar with as much of the full web stack as possible. Come join our
tight team and see an immediate impact from your work.

Our ideal candidate can: (ordered by decreasing importance)

    
    
      - add a new controller action + *decent* view code
      - write AR model code with unit tests (we use rspec)
      - write moderately complex SQL joins
      - read/understand/refactor existing code
      - code against a documented 3rd party api
      - add an AJAX option to a controller action (jQuery)
      - optimize an inefficient SQL query/table
      - resolve a bad git merge
      - know the likelihood of pulling a red ball out of an urn
         (kidding, but prob/stats are important)
      - research new tools/technologies
      - edit server config files (nginx)
      - administer ubuntu servers

------
hitch22
Palo Alto, CA - Rails Developer (CTO /co-founder?) (local preferred, but will
consider other U.S.)

Stealth start-up focused on a consumer finance vertical that's very large like
Mint.com's, but distinctly different and, we believe, more interesting /
subject to disruption. The initial site/app is nearly completed and we're
close to launch. Our non-local lead developer, pursuant to known prior
commitment, became CTO at a local (for him) start-up in an unrelated area.
We're looking for an experienced rails developer immediately to fill his shoes
to take company to launch and beyond. Ideally, this role would lead to co-
founder / CTO role. Looking for very strong rails / jQuery / MySQL expertise /
experience, test-driven development style and excitement about transforming an
industry in a way that helps a lot of people. If interested, please inquire at
workfor@finpicture.com.

------
merchenta
London, England (UK)

Merchenta powers real-time behavioural retargeting for eCommerce retailers.

Looking for good Java/Scala developers. Ideally core Java experience in a
non-J2EE environment and frameworks such as Spring or Guice and Hibernate.

Experience with machine learning and big data approaches a definite plus.

We could be open to remote depending on where you're based.

contact: careers@merchenta.com

------
jhull
Boston, MA (Ft Point Channel / Innovation District)

Buzzient Inc.

Harvests, analyzes and integrates social media data with enterprise
applications. We are a SaaS application that also has the ability to push data
to other apps to allow social customer service, erp and lead gen to happen (in
enterprise apps such as Salesforce, Oracle CRM, Siebel, Interactive
Intelligence)

We are a Python, jQuery, Linux shop and use the following libs and tools for
dev: SQLAlchemy, Boto, Werkzeug, Fabric, Buildbot, Selenium, Git, JIRA, SVN.
Developers work on DevOps, scrapers, NLP algorithms, testing tools and our
front end. You get to do it all. The following skill set is also recommended
<http://i.imgur.com/wBhlk.gif>

Our Dev Team is less than 5 FT and we are looking to grow. See our job posting
here <http://bit.ly/pbvtFe>

------
akharris
New York - Tutorspree (YCW11 - www.tutorspree.com)

We're building the marketplace for local tutoring. We're backed by some of the
best investors in the world.

Looking to hire an engineer (PhP) and a designer. More info here:
<http://startups.hackruiter.com/tutorspree>

------
veyron
Rockefeller Center NYC, onsite: #1 looking for #2

Bootstrapped prop ultra low latency trading firm (as opposed to a firm which
originally had investors and later kicked them out), and I'm willing to cut
significant equity. see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2835656> for some
discussion of what I do.

I'm not a traditional finance guy, and I'm definitely not looking for a
banking drone. Most of those tasks are handled by cron anyway. Sanctity of
weekends are preserved. the ideal candidate: mastery, to the level of
obsession, with C/Python/coreutils; insatiable curiosity; inquisitive to a
fault; chutzpah to challenge every assumption and assertion; calm under
pressure; and desire to be involved in every aspect of the business.

Windonauts need not apply.

Excited? intransigence123@gmail.com

------
mmedia
Millennial Media has some awesome development jobs available in Baltimore,
Washington DC, and San Francisco. Check us out at
[http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/)

Cutting edge Mobile technology!!

------
agotterer
New York, NY - Lot18 (<http://www.lot18.com>)

Hiring Python and PHP engineers. (<http://www.lot18.com/careers#software_2>)

We believe building a strong engineering culture is the key to building a
great company and product. Part of that vision is working with the best tools,
many of which are open source. Here's a taste: Python, PHP, Ruby, JavaScript,
Tornado, Chef, git, Vagrant, MySQL, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, nginx, HAProxy,
Amazon Web Services, Varnish, memcached, Capistrano, RabbitMQ, jQuery and
more! Every piece of code that gets released to production is reviewed first
to ensure high code quality, coding standards and continued learning. Our
engineering team is 10+ and growing.

------
msales
Karlsruhe, Germany - mSALES GmbH - Ruby Developer

We're looking for a Ruby Developer (preferably on site, german speaking)

<http://www.msales.com/jobs/ruby-developer> (in German)

<http://goo.gl/DeBp1> (the above in English)

------
wehriam
Distributed team, East Coast seeks Python generalists.

HiiDef, Inc is a consumer web company with two rapidly growing properties,
<http://flavors.me/> and <http://goodsie.com>

Help us solve the challenges that revolve around top notch user experiences.
We're continually building new products and features, scaling infrastructure,
and responding to our enthusiastic customers.

Team members have flexible hours, top notch hardware, and experienced,
talented co-workers invested in their success. We pride ourselves on a results
oriented, laid back culture and seek people who can thrive with an exceptional
amount of independence.

Please contact johnwehr@hiidef.com - Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb

Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently through print-on-demand
books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead. We just launched a bevy of new products (our iPhone app is getting
great reviews).

We play with fun tech: Ruby, Rails, SproutCore, git, RSpec, Cucumber, Haml,
SASS, RabbitMQ, Puppet, Obj-C, and more.

We have great benefits, a great work/life balance, and we're in a great
location close to the BART, CalTrain, and lots of food options.

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, back end, API, Rails,
iPhone, and more.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
Littleme
Palo Alto/San Francisco/Anywhere (USA). Cloudera.
<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

Lots of openings for engineers, ops, business development...

In particular, I'm looking for someone else to work with me on curriculum
development and certification (you can work from anywhere in the US). If you
can take technical subjects and make them interesting and comprehensible,
you're the person I'm looking for. You'll have a technical background, and
ideally you'll know Java in some depth. Bonus points for knowing Hadoop,
HBase, or similar technologies, and/or for having experience in the
certification field. Apply via the Web site or contact me directly (e-mail in
my profile).

~~~
swGooF
I couldn't find your email. It needs to be in the about section for people to
see it. Can I get your email?

~~~
jackowayed
You can email me about Cloudera. I'm interning there this summer and loving
it. Email's in my profile.

------
arupchak
Amazon.com - Seattle WA - No remote, but willing to relocate based on
experience. H1B is possible, again, depending on experience.

I am looking for a strong Systems Engineer for our growing team. We like to
describe our organization as a Startup within Amazon, as our part of the
business is still growing rapidly and our engineers can have a lot of
influence on where the product goes. For this role in particular, I am looking
for someone with a strong infrastructure/hardware bias to help us make the
changes we need to scale our business over the next ten years without having
to lift a finger. We are moving more and more of our applications and services
to AWS technologies and we are looking for someone to help lead this
initiative.

Job description below. Contact me at ${hn_username}@gmail.com if you have any
questions.

The Amazon Marketplace team is looking for a great Systems Support Engineer to
keep our systems running and our customers happy. You should be comfortable in
a Linux environment, be able to automate everything you did yesterday, and
willing to troubleshoot and solve new problems on a daily basis. Come join one
of the fastest growing teams within Amazon.

Responsibilities:

-Maintain stability and performance of our systems via tickets during business hours oncall shifts

-Diagnose and troubleshoot new production issues that affect our customers

-Create and maintain standard operating procedure documents for new issues identified

-Automate operational tasks to assist with our scaling needs

Requirements:

-Proficiency in a scripting language (Ruby, Perl, Python, Shell)

-Familiar with SQL databases

-Comfortable navigating a Linux environment

-Basic understanding of web application architectures

Bonus points:

-Written a Rails application

-Deep knowledge of Oracle databases

-Troubleshooting experience

-Ticketing experience

-Worked with AWS EC2 or RDS

------
rabedik
Software Engineer, San Francisco CA

OcuSpec is a venture backed start-up developing motion control technology that
is radically more powerful and affordable than anything currently available.
We're seeking smart, passionate people interested in challenging problems and
changing the way people interact with machines.

Desired Skills/Experience: Software architecture, cross-platform APIs, C/C++,
parallel processing (GPU/CPU), computer graphics (openGL/DirectX), real-time
systems.

This is a great opportunity to work on and take ownership of bleeding edge
technology at a early stage. We offer very competitive compensation, great
benefits and an office near the Caltrain.

<http://www.ocuspec.com/>

------
bitsweet
Anywhere - McKinsey & Company's Application Development Group

Looking for software engineers that care about quality software and want to
work in small, mainly autonomous development teams. You'll have the freedom to
try new ideas, experiment and be expected to constantly learn and grow.

Desired Qualities:

* Disdains repetition and automates annoying tasks

* Balances beauty and pragmatism in your designs and code

* Has contributed to open source projects, participated in some technical community, or has written or spoken in public about your area of interest

* Improves our development process by proposing tools and approaches

* Relentless at refactoring and improving code quality

Email work_for_it_appdev@mckinsey.com with link to github account, blog, or
other online community participation

------
pjo
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We have fun problems at scale - real-time decision making plus web scale data.
We have hired people from HN before and are always looking to meet new people.

We sell SAAS to internet retailers allowing them to test site content, target
to visitor segments, and personalize web experiences.

Currently hiring for positions here: <http://monetate.com/about/jobs/> \-
primarily product engineers, front-end developers.

We work primarily in Python and Javascript but are looking for talented
engineers of any background who like solving new problems.

We are backed by First Round Capital and are growing quickly.

Please feel free to email: tjanofsky at monetate.

------
thomd
Cambridge and Brighton (UK) - Aptivate

We build websites, web services and run in-country training programmes for the
international development sector. We are looking for smart software developers
to join our team.

As well as writing code, our developers get to work on the ground in
developing countries on projects ranging from delivering technical training,
to building and deploying resilient hardware systems for power and
communications. Each team member has a voice in strategy and policy of the
organisation.

For details see <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
jonbischke
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

RG Labs is hiring: <http://www.rglabsinc.com/jobs>

We operate under the premise that the most important decisions we make are
decisions about people (e.g., who to start a company with, who to hire, who to
date/marry...) We also feel like the Web is in its infancy in terms of helping
us to make better decisions based on data and that this space could explode in
coming years.

We're planning to be part of that explosion. :)

To hear more drop me a line directly at jonbischke at gmail or send us via our
contact form. We'd love to tell you more.

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (not remote)

MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing fund working with:

\- machine learning

\- discrete optimization

\- C

\- large datasets

You can find a job description at <http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp>
. The people, problems, and pay are good, and we aim for sane work-life
balance(e.g. 45 hour weeks, private offices).

The team and management come from a technical background and don't micro-
manage you. You also would have significant opportunity to work on your own
research ideas and projects.

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

~~~
exim
Regarding work-life balance, did you mean 35 hours week?

------
marcin
Warsaw (Poland)

Front-end developer (HTML+CSS on Python). LinkFindr helps people use their
social networks to drive business much like Facebook helped Ivy League
students leverage their friendships to get laid. We integrate 4 networks,
index thousands of contacts and evaluate connections based on real interaction
- then we help people find the right introductions to desired contacts.

More info about us, and how to get in touch at
<http://linkfindr.com/linkfindr/default/about>

------
mncaudill
San Francisco, CA - Flickr

We recently had our 6 billionth photo uploaded and we (the engineers) just
built and rolled-out the new geofences feature. Engineers really get to make a
difference at Flickr on a daily basis.
[http://code.flickr.com/blog/2011/08/30/in-the-privacy-of-
our...](http://code.flickr.com/blog/2011/08/30/in-the-privacy-of-our-homes/)
(That's my kitchen.)

We're hiring backend engineers, designers, and operations. Drop me a line at
caudill -at- yahoo-inc.com if you're interested. I'd love to talk to you.

------
toponium
Boston, MA (Greater Boston Area) <http://www.comperiosearch.com/>

The Comperio team is currently looking for talented individuals to join our
Greater Boston team. Junior and Senior Software Engineers are needed to
customize our search technology to fit specific projects of our high-end
customer base. We offer an exciting environment, challenging work and a
competitive salary to the right individual. These are full time, salaried
positions.

Position: Senior Consultant Location: Boston, MA Summary: Software
development, professional services, custom architecture Compensation: $80-100k

Position: Junior Consultant Location: Boston, MA Summary: Software
development, professional services and support, requires excellent
communication skills, fast-paced work environment Compensation: $60-80k

Required competencies and skills: \- Bachelor’s/Master’s/PhD in Computer
Science or work experience equivalent \- Excellent written and verbal
communication skills \- Strong problem solving skills \- Interest in learning
new technologies. Must have experience with or be willing to quickly learn:
Java, .NET, Python; XML, HTML, PHP, JavaScript; Bash, PowerShell; Oracle,
MySQL, MS SQL Server; Maven, Eclipse, SVN, CVS \- Candidates with experience
in SharePoint, FAST ESP, and/or Agile development processes (specifically
SCRUM) preferred

Contact me: dana.ford@comperiosearch.com with questions or resumes

------
mdelagra
Evanston, IL

Leapfrog Online is looking for a talented Chicago-area Python engineer to work
in our Evanston office. Our Python engineers build and maintain high-traffic
web sites using the Django web framework. We offer a great working atmosphere,
a strong focus on work-life balance, and tremendous opportunities to learn new
skills and technologies. We also have competitive salaries and benefits and
close-knit teams who like what they do.

As we principally focus on the web, we look for real-world experience using
Python application frameworks (such as Django) to build high-traffic web sites
and applications. Experience with other languages is welcome. What are the
extras we look for? Experience producing and consuming web services (SOAP,
REST, XML-RPC); experience working with message-oriented systems (AMQP or
other message, pub-sub and task queues such as Celery); deep knowledge of
version control systems (especially Mercurial or Git); an interest in non-
RDBMS data stores (CouchDB, MongoDB, Redis); knowing what it really means to
develop RESTful applications; and, experience with functional and declarative
programming models in addition to object-oriented development.

If you're a bright, self-motivated engineer who enjoys using open source
software to solve interesting problems, you’re our kind of programmer, and
we’d like to talk to you. You can apply on our site, where you'll also find
full job descriptions and information about Leapfrog Online:
<http://www.leapfrogonline.com/who/careers/>

------
hercynium
Akamai Technologies is looking for software, QA, network and systems engineers
in the following locations:

    
    
      Cambridge, MA, USA
      San Mateo, CA, USA
      Bangalore, India
    

We're also hiring for many other roles in these locations as well as many
other places around the globe.

I've been working here for just over a year as a Sr. Software Engineer, and
this is just a great place to work. The company is _very_ technology driven,
creativity is encouraged, and while we are very robust and careful in our
practices and procedures, (especially operations and release management) I
feel like developers and managers are given a lot of independence to make
important technical decisions, which leads to giving us the ability to really
make a difference with every thing we do. That's something special to have in
a company of this size, IMO.

So, the careers page is here: <http://www.akamai.com/careers>

I know my group is looking for skilled SQA engineers, but company-wide we need
everything from battle-hardened linux admins to C++ gurus, to Java/Perl/Python
hackers and everything in between. My own group develops in Clojure. My co-
worker is currently prototyping algorithms in Haskell.

Since I do get a referral bonus, don't forget to send them my name if you
submit a resume!

    
    
      (bash -c 'echo moc\!iam@k@ diff@css | tr " @!" "@a." | rev')

~~~
raghava
shouldn't '@' be escaped with a backslash? ;)

------
remi
Quebec City / Montreal, Quebec, Canada

We are looking for iOS, Android and other mobile developers, as well as
Ruby/whatever backend and HTML/CSS/JavaScript frontend developers.

We are a team of passionate people working with large companies on exciting
and innovative projects, as well as our own homemade products.

We are dedicated to building the best place to work at :)

We have a small website listing our available positions as well as showing
pretty pictures of our environment: <http://vie.mirego.com/en>

------
dialtone
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

I work at AdRoll (<http://www.adroll.com>), a rapidly growing, well-funded
startup based in downtown San Francisco. We are adding to a small team of
smart, driven and friendly people who are passionate about taking on new
challenges. We are mainly a Python shop but we also work with Erlang and Java.

We are building the platform to bring the cutting edge of exchange advertising
to the masses. We work with many great YC startups like Hipmunk, WePay,
MixRank, Minomonster, Humble Bundle, Olark and many many more, we also work
with other non-YC companies like Tom's Shoes and American Apparel and over
2000 active other advertisers. We've been on a rocket ship ride, and 2011 is
looking even brighter.

Our infrastructure is currently hosted on EC2 across 3 regions and multiple
availability zones in each region.

We come with all the good features of startups: full ownership of projects you
feel passionate about, the laptop you want, a competitive set of benefits
(medical/dental/vision, 401k, equity, paid time off, pool room, beer on tap,
snacks and more), the need to solve new and interesting problems. We can
sponsor relocation and even H1B if we love you.

We are looking for developers with: good experience and the ability to learn
new things rapidly, love Open Source and take lots of initiative.

If you are awesome, you know ec2, hbase, hive, redis, cassandra, python,
erlang and java it would be even better.

Email: valentino@adroll.com

------
danberger
Social Tables (<http://www.socialtables.com/>), a DC/NYC- (I'm in dc but ready
to move back to my hometown of nyc) based startup, is looking for a CTO. My
co-founder had to leave because he couldn't quit his job (boooo). I went all
in and quit mine a few months ago (freeeeeedommm!!).

Social Tables is a web-based seating chart designer for weddings and other
events with assigned tables. We help event/wedding planners create floorplans
and assign their guests seats. We're called Social Tables because we have a
social feature that lets guests meet who they'll be sitting with beforehand.
We have a tested product, over 1,000 users, brand awareness, and deep industry
expertise. In other words, we know our stuff and people love our product (we
save an event planner 4 hours per event). We've been self-funded to date and
are currently talking to interested angels.

Like I said, I'm looking for a CTO (understanding of Rails is a must, love for
SproutCore is a big plus). You should have that startup fire burning in your
belly, ridiculous drive (e.g. you like some degree of risk), appreciation of
test-based development, and passion for learning new things.

If you're at all interested or just want to shoot the shit, send me a quick
note: dan@socialtables.com - I love meeting new people and helping others out.

------
kevbo
Evanston, IL

Junior Python Test Engineer at Leapfrog Online

We're the leading independent digital direct marketing firm in the country,
developing programs for Fortune 500 marketers to find and convert the right
customers. We build complex app ecosystems with frameworks like Django and
Rails sitting on top, with a mound of open source software supporting them.

We're looking for a junior-level Python Developer to join our Test Engineering
team, writing functional, integration, and unit tests in Python for our
Django-powered business platform. As part of the Ops team, we also do light
system administration and help write monitoring tools.

Requirements: an intense attention to detail, a love of learning, a passion
for problem-solving, and a good attitude and sense of responsibility. You
should also have experience with Python (or be willing to transition from
another dynamic language like Ruby or PHP); be comfortable working on a *nix
command line; and have general knowledge about HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.

We're committed to agile and open source; we use packages like mechanize,
twill, Selenium, nose, and PyQT every day.

Interested? If so, we offer a competitive salary plus an incentive and
benefits package, and a close-knit team who likes what they do and has fun
doing it. If you think you're a good fit for this position, apply with your
resume and salary history. kboers (at) leapfrogonline.com

------
belokor
San Francisco, CA Venuetastic (YC W11) is hiring a full-time generalist
engineer (INTERN, REMOTE)! (<http://venuetastic.com/jobs>)

Remember when the travel industry was stuck in the olden times but now you buy
all of your plane tickets online? We're doing the same thing for the event
industry and would love to have you join us!

The job posting is reproduced below in its entirety but we care most about
your personality, being sharp and having a "getting things done" attitude. If
you're intrigued, get in touch via jobs@venuetastic.com

We're looking for a team member who can work across the full stack - frontend,
backend, or sysadmin work. Encouraging knowledge transfer is a high priority
for us: we believe that any engineer should be able to patch a hole in any
part of our stack.

You'll be involved as much or as little in the product discussions as you'd
like to be, and work with a team that believes in moving quickly, pushing
often, and wasting as little time as possible.

Technologies we use include: Ruby, PostgreSQL, Git, Solr, Heroku + EC2, and a
bit of MongoDB. Familiarity with any or all of these is a plus but not
required - experience with equivalent technologies will be fine.

All positions offer competitive compensation, generous equity packages,
healthcare, flexible hours, a fun team dynamic and beautiful 28th floor views.

~~~
beccamb
Venuetastic is doing great stuff and their founders are the best! Work for
them!

------
revorad
Shopping search engine startup in London, UK (INTERN, REMOTE)

I'm building a shopping search engine, focused on helping people decide what
to buy from hundreds of product options. This is not another cute
mobisociofoto app. This is a business which solves a problem for a lot of
people, and has a business model from day one.

I am rapidly building out the first version of the product as per my vision,
but need help with various supporting tasks to speed up the development. The
current stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, jQuery hosted on a VPS.

I need help with:

    
    
        Setting up new Linux servers, including VPS and AWS
        Getting data feeds from various UK retailers and affiliate networks
        Scraping sites which do not have data feeds
        Building systems for speeding up manual editing and correction of product data
        Building backend admin tools
        Documenting everything in a wiki
    

You'll get real responsibility and real power to do things the way you think
is right. I'm a solo founder, so I expect you to learn, teach and document
infrastructure stuff to help me focus on the core product.

I expect a good standard of work, so you're not expected to work for free.
You'll get paid in cash, books and gadgets. And beer :-)

If I like working with you, I will offer you a job down the line.

My email is in my profile. Please get in touch for more details and tell me
about yourself.

------
modoc
Boston, MA (Greater Boston Area) <https://www.sparkred.com>

Java/Jboss/Linux: We're a profitable enterprise hosting startup seeking a
Java/J2EE/JBoss developer who knows their way around Linux to assist with
everything from code development, to support ticket handling, to
troubleshooting, performance tuning, and more. You can work from home, but
need to be in the Boston area for occasional face-to-faces (and we may be
getting office space near Burlington at some point). We pay well, good
benefits, cool team, lots of flexibility.

Sales/Marketing/Intern: We're also looking for a paid co-op/intern to work
(possibly part time) on our sales, marketing, and account management efforts.
Learn the ins and outs of working at a fast paced tech startup, and learn
first hand how to sell to and deal with Fortune 500 executives. Research into
sales opportunities and competitors, authoring white-papers and PR releases,
"happiness" management for existing customers, and more. We're really looking
for someone with some education or big ideas on how to effectively sell and
market our company. We're all tech-heads and need another perspective. This
could turn into high paid full time work, if the co-op proves to be
valuable/productive.

Contact me: devon@sparkred.com with questions or resumes

Thanks!

------
ygyasi
San Francisco, CA - Triggit

Job Title: Sales Director

Triggit is hiring a senior sales professional to take on the role of Sales
Director. Candidate must have a proven track record in digital media sales and
have existing relationships with advertisers and their ad agencies. Candidate
will be responsible for direct sales to companies of varying sizes, including
ad agencies.

Commission and Equity package will be very aggressive and encourage
groundbreaking strategy, concepts, and sales.

Requirements: * 5+ years of integrated media/digital sales and or agency
experience. * Strong understanding of core developments in digital media sales
and underlying technologies. Have existing relationships with advertisers,
agencies, and media buyers. You should be able to close deals today with a
phone call. * Ability to understand and communicate Triggit’s core business
propositions and technologies. * Identify and close deals with digital brands
and advertising agencies to achieve Triggit’s and individual’s quarterly and
annual sales goals. * Excellent sales skills with a proven track record of
success negotiating, closing and delivering complex, high revenue, deals
(6-figure +). * Comfort working in a fast paced, rapidly changing, start-up
environment. * Ability/willingness to travel as needed.

To Apply:

Please submit a Resume and Cover Letter answering the following question to
jobs@triggit.com:

    
    
       1. If you were to start selling at Triggit tomorrow, who would be your first sales client, and why?

------
seanieb
San Francisco, CA

Dropbox

<http://www.dropbox.com/jobs>

\- Intern - Software Engineer \- IT Engineer \- Site Reliability Engineer \-
Software Engineer \- Technical Support Engineer

------
alexhektor
JDownloader - Nuremberg (Bavaria), Germany - full time, lots of perks

<http://makeyourappwork.com>

Who you'll be a part of: We're the developers of JDownloader, the market
leading download management tool with over 15 million happy users. On top of
that, we work on client-side applications for some of the top 200 websites
worldwide.

With only 3 people, we're still a relatively small, but highly motivated team
with high aspirations, great opportunities and an extremly optimistic outlook
on the future. Joining us, you'll have the opportunity to experience rapid
growth right when it's happening while actively being a part of building and
growing a big company.

What you'll do: As (Senior) Java Developer, you're in charge of diverse
responsibilities and work on them either alone or in teams. You're responsible
for parts of JDownloader, but on top of that will also have your own projects
or products, for which you take the lead developer role.

Because we usually don't have strict deadlines or draconic specifications, we
expect you to prioritize and get things done by yourself. You should feel cozy
in your code, but also keep an eye on things like SEO strategy, project- and
product management as well as user interface and experience. Your own ideas
and innovations for projects, features or products are more than welcome and
will actively be supported.

Send your resume, links to your current/past projects, github/social profiles
(HN for example :)) or whatever you think we should know about you to
e-mail@appwork. We're looking forward to working with you :)

------
healsdata
King of Prussia, Pennsylvania (near Philadelphia)

ReminderMedia currently has three open positions.

* Sys-Admin INTERN - Looking for someone with some exposure to Linux to work primarily on helping us convert to Puppet.

* Front-End Developer (We use jQuery and JsTestDriver)

* PHP Developer (We use Zend Framework, Doctrine)

For more information, check out
<http://remindermedia.com/careers/search/state/PA> or email me directly at
jcampbell@remindermedia.com

------
jimle_uk
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - MobileApps.com Remote/Interns

Hi HN! Long time lurker, first time poster! I'm posting this on behalf of
MobileApps.com.

We're looking for exceptional and talented web designers/developers to join
our frontend team.

Ideally, you'll be:

1) Interested in working for a startup aimed at shaking up the mobile apps
industry.

2) OK with working remotely, getting things done to high standards and making
yourself accountable (and please be available over skype)

3) A strong graphics/ui/ux designer (we like pixel perfect, dribbble,
metalabdesign) with HTML/CSS/Javascript skills to match (think JQuery,
closures in js and if you've dabbled in node.js that'll be a huge plus!) Just
fyi, we mainly use Java on the backend but soon we'll be doing all sorts of
crazy stuff with node.js, redis, mongodb, you name it.

4) Available to meetup in Kuala Lumpur or Penang occasionally for good times
and durian (may involve actual meetings).

5) creative, self-starter, great personality and positive mindset.

6) Looking forward to doing android/ios development in the near future.

You'll be working with me to completely revamp MobileApps.com and build an
awesome platform and a fairer deal for mobile/tablet app developers and users
all over the world.

I'll be honest, it's a huge challenge and we're a small team - this position
is for someone who can offer commitment more than anything else. If you are
this person, please do not hesitate to contact me with your portfolio/sample
work + code at jimmyle @ mobileapps.com (Jimmy Le, Lead designer & frontend
developer, MobileApps.com).

------
jrlevine
New York, NY - News.me

<http://www.news.me/jobs>

We're hiring for:

\- Senior iOS Engineer \- Front End Developer \- Software Engineer (Python)

What we're about:

At News.me we're on a mission to create a new type of news product. We're
building a product that will be fundamentally social, span multiple devices,
and accommodate a variety of reading styles.

We believe in a Web organized around people, not pages; where discovery is
social and happens across platforms. New devices like the iPhone and iPad are
completely altering the way that users interact with content. They offer
tremendous opportunities to create experiences that are personal and human.
The news experience must be re-imagined for this level of intimacy.

We live, eat, sleep and breathe this stuff and want to work with brilliant
people who care as deeply as we do about what we are trying to build. If that
sounds like you, get in touch!

Here's what some people are saying about News.me:

"News.me is pushing the edge of what a social news stream looks like"
(TechCrunch)

"An Eye Opening App...Seeing the online world through different peoples'
perspectives is a remarkably unique way to experience news consumption."
(ReadWriteWeb)

We are building a world-class team and are looking for people who want to: \-
Get in on the ground floor of a well-capitalized startup with a big vision \-
Collaborate with a small team on all aspects of product and business model
strategy \- Engineer a beautiful experience that touches millions of people \-
Explore the boundaries of emergent devices

------
krupp
San Francisco, CA - Songbird Cross-platform media player spanning from desktop
to mobile. Crafting a flexible and integrated music experience for the future.

Senior Product Manager Senior Program Manager Senior Software Engineer -
Desktop

<http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=nQb7SgwL>
<http://getsongbird.com/jobs>

------
lamby
London, England. <https://www.playfire.com/jobs>

Small (7) startup in the gaming space looking for software engineers. Are you
the one? You are, if you:

* Love agile development, working independently on your own challenges, and together in a team on the bigger vision

* Are completely fluent in a scripting language such as Python, Perl, PHP or Ruby and have experience with web frameworks and the MVC concept. We don't require fluency in our current technology stack - great programmers can pick up new technologies.

* Have used MySQL or PostgreSQL extensively and you know your way around Apache, nginx or other server. It's a bonus if you have good JavaScript skills (we use jQuery)

* Get excited by the idea of scaling web apps to millions of users

* Are the best developer in your peer group, and want to be at a place where you are constantly challenged and pushed to become better

* Get obsessed about the problem you're solving and don't stop until you've cracked it

* Have a thirst to learn new skills and technologies, and can pick things up easily

* Want to have fun building lots of new features and get stuff done

* Are full of positive energy, relish the thought of being part of a small, fast-moving team and enjoy brainstorming about new ideas

------
qhfgva
RightNow Technologies <http://www.rightnow.com> Bozeman, MT

As a Developer, you will be a part of the team that comprises technical design
and software development of Core Infrastructure Services (CIS), the Python
based software infrastructure layer upon which the RightNow application
service resides.

The CIS layer requires a high performance, scalable, fault tolerant
architecture. CIS is the interface between the RightNow application and the
cloud hosting environment. CIS provides services such as
installation/configuration, software upgrades, database replication, file
attachment storage, and deferred job processing.

Requirements

* Strong Python knowledge * Strong Linux / Systems experience * Strong MySQL

About the company

RightNow is one of the largest SaaS venders in the world. We serve billion+
page views every month and have hundreds of terabytes of customer data. The
scale of our solution is challenging and we need to develop innovative
solution to meet our growing demands.

Contact Info:

* Web: [http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=RIG...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=RIGHTNOW&cws=1&rid=1562) * No telecommuting

------
b0sk0
We hack all day on AdGear (www.adgear.com), a modern ad platform for
publishers, agencies, networks, and bid/exchange optimizers.

We're based in Montreal, Canada, right beside Sq Victoria metro downtown (Red
Bull is upstairs). We're privately funded, revenue generating, and profitable.

I'm looking to get in touch with devs working with and interested in one or
more of the following:

\- Erlang \- node.js \- Cassandra in multi-data-center environments \- Rails,
and ruby in general \- C, especially high performance http server hacking \-
xp and interest in building high performance real-time analytics systems

And if you are:

\- Someone who "loves the problem" and gets off on solving it, even/especially
if it hasn't already been solved \- Someone not afraid to be scrappy to get
things done, but who can balance that well with doing things properly

Please: not looking for freelancers nor freelancing shops. We want someone
willing to join our small but growing engineering team full-time. Ideally
located in MTL or surrounding regions, but if the above is right up your alley
and you're not here, get in touch with me anyway, maybe it'll make sense to
work with you anyway. :-)

You can reach me at bosko@bloom-hq.com if you're still reading. :-)

------
ksowocki
New York NY (Union Square) - PART + FULL TIME PHP Devs @ Ignighter.com

Into startups? Are you a computer science major? Want to learn to run a
startup from the best in the biz? Ignighter is hiring part time PHP
developers. We'll pay you a handsome hourly rate, you'll work at our office
right on Union Square Park in Manhattan, and since we're Techstars alumni,
you'll get to meet the best folks in the startup-game when you attend their
happy hours and other events with us. We offer a laid back but get-shit-done
environment for you to spend 20 - 30 hrs/week solving the problem of social
dating in the 21st century with us. "But what are the perks?", you ask! Well,
every Friday at HQ we have Beer Thirty. We have an office stereo that 90% of
the time is manned by someone with great taste in music. The other 10% of the
time, it's manned by my partner, Dan. Sound too good to be true? It's not.
Want social proof? Check us out @ [http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/group-
dating-startup-ignigh...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/group-dating-
startup-ignighter-raises-3-million/) ,
[http://www.inc.com/30under30/2011/profile-adam-sachs-
kevin-o...](http://www.inc.com/30under30/2011/profile-adam-sachs-kevin-owocki-
and-dan-osit-founders-ignighter.html) and
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/business/20ignite.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/business/20ignite.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all)
then check out the open positions:

<http://www.ignighter.com/Jobs-PHP-Developer-Part-Time/>

<http://www.ignighter.com/Jobs-Senior-Front-End-Developer/>

------
20thr
Helsinki, Finland - Blaast (<http://blaast.com>)

Rocking mobile -- making it fun and accessible for millions of users and
thousands of new developers.

Looking for various positions, from platform/backend, to operations, frontend
and developer tools. We work with Scala, Java and Javascript. We are lean and
fast. We deploy multiple times per day.

<http://blaast.com/jobs>

------
ctborg
Vancouver, BC, Canada. <http://www.wishpond.com/>

Wishpond is the leading local product search engine creating the next chapter
in online and social shopping. Wishpond empowers shoppers to find products
from nearby retailers, and opens new marketing realms for local and
independent retailers.

We're looking for passionate developers who take pride in their work and
deliver high-quality results.

Requirements: \- Experience building and deploying Ruby on Rails applications
\- Front end experience with jQuery, Javascript, CSS, and HTML \- Excellent
problem solvers \- Good communication skills and a team player

Nice to Have: \- Experience with scaling web applications \- Familiarity with
administration and manipulation of MySQL relational databases \- Proficiency
Competence working with *nix operating systems

Sounds interesting? We use the shiniest technologies to power our vision: \-
Highly scalable cloud based infrastructure \- Rails, Python \- Mobile App
Development \- Creating new industry API's for other developers to leverage
and productize our offering \- Large scale content ingestion engine

\- Sound interesting? Apply to careers@wishpond.com

------
randall
Castfire is hiring!

We’re looking for someone (telecommute!) who enjoys coming up with innovative
solutions to large scale problems. Ideally, our candidate would have
experience with systems at scale and extensive knowledge of LAMP. We do enjoy
using new technologies (Redis in production) and would like to find someone
who can balance the bleeding edge with tried and true.

Castfire is looking for a senior engineer to join our team. Our product is a
large scale system for managing, transcoding, assembling, and serving audio
and video assets. Some of our clients include CBS, AOL, ESPN, Major League
Soccer, NFL teams among others. Millions of people interact transparently with
Castfire’s technology to consume audio and video. Chances are, you’ve
interacted with our technology without knowing it.

Wanna apply? We spent the cash to be on Stack Overflow, so we might as well
use it. :)

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/13663/senior-php-
lamp-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/13663/senior-php-lamp-
developer-castfire?a=g8Quf4Y)

Also, if you wanna talk, feel free to hit me up on Twitter (@randallb) and
I'll dm you my phone number.

------
jbapple
Eugene, Oregon, internship possible, noremote, H1B applicants welcome.

On Time Systems is a small company that develops scheduling, routing, and
other AI applications. We're currently looking for software engineers to work
on Green Driver (a smartphone app that uses real-time data from traffic
signals to help drivers find the fastest route (<http://imagreendriver.com)>)
and ACFP, the flight planning system used by the US Air Force for routing non-
combat flights. We're looking especially for engineers with a strong
algorithmic background.

We have some really nice benefits, including (in addition to the usual ones)
sabbaticals, massages, your own office with a window, and 100% tuition
reimbursement (including flight school if you work on our flight planning
software). We used to be a research lab at the University of Oregon, and the
atmosphere maintains some of the academic feel.

See <http://www.otsys.com/newpages/employment.php> for more details. Send your
resume to jobs+hackernews@otsys.com

------
neiljohnson
London

OpenMarket are looking for Java developers to work on mobile
messaging/payments platforms.

We offer hard problems, lots of autonomy, an engineering driven culture and
full control over product delivery from design through to deployment.

See <http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev> for more details or
contact me directly at neil.johnson //at// openmarket.com

------
svec
Boston, MA and Cambridge, England

Ember is hiring (at least) four people right now.

\--

Boston, MA jobs:

Dev Tools Software Engineer: <http://ember.com/company_career.html?id=489>

QA Manager: <http://ember.com/company_career.html?id=482>

\--

Cambridge, England jobs:

Digital ASIC Designer: <http://ember.com/company_career.html?id=488>

IC Engineer: <http://ember.com/company_career.html?id=487>

\--

Ember is the best place I've ever worked, and most of my coworkers agree.

The Boston Biz Journal agrees too; we were one of the top 25 places to work in
Boston:
[http://www2.bizjournals.com/boston/events/2011/best_places_t...](http://www2.bizjournals.com/boston/events/2011/best_places_to_work/bbj-
best-places-to-work-small-business.html)

Employees are not required to understand proper semicolon usage, but it's a
plus.

Ember is a technically interesting and socially healthy place to work. You
should check us out!

Email me at hnjobsSept2011@saidsvec.com for more info.

------
nanoanderson
New York, NY (Tribeca/South Village) -- New York Magazine
(<http://nymag.com/>)

Tons of openings! Here are a few I think you'll find interesting. We're
working on the web and in mobile, and as @khoi said: "IMHO NYMag.com is the
best online print mag out there". All details listed at
<http://nymag.com/newyork/jobs/>

* Senior Interaction Designer (design things like the Neighborhoods 2010 finder: <http://nymag.com/realestate/neighborhoods/2010/65355/>)

* UI Engineer (that's what I do!)

* IA/UX Designer

* CTO (seriously, can't believe people aren't chomping for this one)

* QA Engineer (we've only got one, come help him out!)

* Back-end Engineer (Java, working with Day/Adobe CQ, help feed data to the front-end kids like me!)

* Integrated Marketing Manager (for all the biz people on HN, we need your help too!)

Check the listings at <http://nymag.com/newyork/jobs/> for details on who to
contact and with what information.

------
asanwal
New York, NY (full-time)

CB Insights / Chubbybrain (cbinsights.com | chubbybrain.com)

We're National Science Foundation backed and looking for 3 positions.

1\. Front-end web developer - must love data visualizations

2\. Machine learning expert - find signals on private company health in a
variety of unstructured, semi-structured and structure info sources

3\. Data journalist - If you have a way with words and a way with data..

Ping me (Anand) directly at asanwal@cbinsights.com

------
megamark16
Kansas City, Missouri

Salva O'Renick

UX Developer

Responsibilities include front-end development for client projects and
internal initiatives, researching new technologies, driving user experience
across multiple platforms and maintaining existing applications. Proven work
experience is required.

Position requirements include familiarity with current front-end coding
frameworks and languages, standards based development, semantic markup, cross-
browser support and degradation techniques, usability and accessibility
standards, search engine optimization (SEO) and prototyping techniques.
Applicants need to also be comfortable working with content management systems
and in an agile development process.

Ideal candidates will have a passion for development, driving excellence and
on continuous learning and knowledge sharing. Strong team work skills, self
organization and good time management are required and expected. Strong skills
in HTML, CSS, JavaScript (jQuery) are required.

 _Strong Plus_

XHMTL, HTML 5.0, CSS

Javascript, jQuery

Web Design

Experience with Django templates

 _Plus_

Experience working with a 960 grid system

Experience developing CMS templates

Experience with Django and Python development

Experience with common PHP frameworks (Expression Engine, Drupal, Wordpress)

GIT version control or any proficiency working in source control

Flash Animation

UX Practices (wire frames, user personas, information architecture)

Apply online here: <http://www.uncommonsense.com/careers-form/>

------
justin
San Francisco, CA

Justin.tv/TwitchTV growing FAST - all teams hiring!

Want to work in the video game industry without having to work for a video
game publisher? We are opening awesome new offices in downtown SF and are
looking for passionate, entrepreneurial individuals to join us.

See our openings at <http://www.twitch.tv/jobs>

Or feel free to email me directly if you have questions.

justin@twitch.tv

------
jgh
Roseville, CA (near Sacramento). Full Time Mobile Game Developer.

Company:

5th Planet Games is a company built on a core of hardworking, knowledgeable
and dedicated professionals that know what it takes to get the job done.
Having launched several successful Facebook games over the last year with over
half a million users worldwide, 5th Planet is poised to move into an era of
growth and profitability, unmatched in today’s market. With an entrepreneurial
spirit, 5th Planet provides a fast paced and competitive environment in which
strong developers flourish while given the opportunity to grow their own
skills. At 5th Planet, we are gamers that build games that we love to play!

Job Summary:

The Mobile Game Developer plays a crucial role in day to day success, market
position and overall atmosphere of 5th Planet Games. This position assists in
the creation, development, maintenance and improvements of multi-layered,
custom, dynamically driven mobile games and web solutions.

Full job posting: <http://bit.ly/nmp6Yj>

------
kek
Greatist is looking for a passionate web developer who wants to disrupt the
health and fitness space. We inspire and inform our readers to make one
healthier choice per week by providing them with entertaining, high-quality,
relatable content - the Greatist way.

We need a smart self-starter who loves simplicity and effectiveness, builds
stuff for fun that’s been successful, and wants to take ownership of the
technical side of things. Ideally, you’ll be experienced with PHP, WordPress,
and Javascript, but that doesn’t matter as much as a desire to learn and grow.
Your work will be seen - we had over 200,000 unique visitors last month, and
we’re only getting bigger. At Greatist, we believe every team member makes an
impact.

This is a full-time position based in our awesome new office near Madison
Square Park in NYC.

Send your resume, favorite health and fitness tip, Github profile, and
anything else you can think of to opps (at) greatist (dot) com.

Email kelli (at) greatist (dot) com if you have any other questions - or just
want to swap recipes.

------
bwb
Remote (Anywhere In The World)

Job 1: Lead Backend Developer (Perl (Moose) + XML-API)

WebPub is a 14 month old startup working to build an App store for websites.
We have built a Perl backend that allows us to manage a wide variety of files
on top of a FTP layer, and then on top of that built an xml-api so that
developers can make use of it as well as our applications. Currently we are
working on building out the marketplace so that we can build economies and
eco-systems around specific scripts like WordPress, Magento, Drupal so that
designers/developers can sell their work, and end users can easily buy and
install themes and add-ons, plus install them with just 1 click.

If interested email me at Ben@Webpub.com. We are going to make the web easier
and more secure.

Job 2, 3 and 4: Title: Web Hosting Tech Support Site5.com is looking for level
2 and 3 tech support to provide support to end users for cPanel web hosting.
This requires a through knowledge of cPanel, hosting topics, English, and
customer service. *Email -> Careers@Site5.com

------
jim-greer
Remote, San Francisco or Portland

Kongregate - leading social gaming portal for core gamers (14.5M monthly
uniques, solidly profitable with revenue growing rapidly)

Android developers, Rails developers, Director of Virtual Goods, Director of
Developer Relations

I'm the cofounder and CEO

<http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs> (or contact me - jim at kongregate)

------
dmuino
Los Gatos, CA - Netflix

I'm looking for a frontend developer for my team. Your main job would be to
help develop a very interactive infrastructure monitoring system. We have lots
and lots of metrics about our systems. We'd like to be able to present them in
a useful format, make it easy to troubleshoot production issues, aggregate on
different dimensions, slice and dice them, zoom in on interesting events,
expand clusters into individual nodes, save your work into your custom
dashboard, etc.

I'm mostly looking for a strong developer who knows javascript well (or a
language that compiles to javascript) and is familiar with tools or frameworks
that will make your job easier (think Backbone, Knockoutjs, Spine,
JavascriptMVC, etc.).

Netflix is a great environment for engineers where the emphasis is on agility
and there are no rules about what tools or technologies you use to get your
job done. You know what's best and we trust you.

If this sounds interesting to you please email me at dmuino @ netflix.com

------
sahil_lmn
Reston, VA (west of Washington, DC) - Full Time (H1B maybe)

Lucidmedia Networks - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

Internet ad network startup looking primarily for Java developers (experience
with SQL and front-end web experience would be great too). The Internet
advertising industry is quite complex behind the scenes and somewhat parallels
the structure of the financial markets. We are analogous to a high frequency
trading firm, buying page views to serve ads in real-time on exchanges like
that of Google or Yahoo. Our server software runs on Spring, MySQL, Redis, and
AWS at a glance. We handle about a billion page impressions a day. Big data,
big throughput.

Small yet experienced team, catered lunches everyday, your choice of Mac or PC
(dev team is almost all Mac now), good benefits. Our office has superhero
posters all over the walls.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread. These things do
work!

------
aarki
Mountain View/Sunnyvale, CA

Aarki is a mobile advertising network, working closely with mobile developers
to provide more relevant advertising with a better user experience. For us
more relevant advertising means people can get great applications for free and
see only a small amount of interesting ads, and developers can get paid for
their efforts.

We are still a very early stage startup, so small team, compelling equity
offerings, diverse and interesting problems to work with.

Looking for:

1) frontend developers to do a lot of advanced development in JS for mobile
phones <http://aarki.com/jobs#javascript_mobile_engineer>

2) backend developers; we are mostly a Python shop but all backgrounds are
welcome if you can find the right tool for new problems and solve them:
<http://aarki.com/jobs#generalist_engineer>

Emails sent to jobs-at-aarki.com will get directly to company founders.

------
gabrtv
Boulder, CO - OpDemand

OpDemand is a software company with a mission to make IT operations
departments efficient and responsive through automation. Our Command & Control
technology (C2) makes it simple to deploy and manage complex distributed
systems in the cloud. Our web console and command-line tools are unlike
anything on the market.

OpDemand is looking for skilled Python developers to join our team and help
scale our core infrastructure. Members of the core engineering team must be
capable of:

* Writing asynchronous/event-driven code (Twisted)

* Following guidelines for REST and resource-oriented architecture

* Maintaining comprehensive suites of automated tests (in-memory, server-to-database, HTTP end-to-end)

* Orchestrating cloud APIs to provide functional distributed systems

More details here: [http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/P5Bh7b/Python-
Develop...](http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/P5Bh7b/Python-
Developer.html)

Gabriel Monroy, CTO <http://www.opdemand.com>

------
suhail
Mixpanel is hiring. We write Python, C, and serious amounts of Javascript.

You can find our jobs page at <http://mixpanel.com/jobs/>

We're moving into a new office today:
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4426180253_21043a8ab9_b....](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4426180253_21043a8ab9_b.jpg)

------
ygyasi
San Francisco - Triggit

Job Title: Sr. Reporting Engineer

We are looking for a Senior Reporting Systems Engineer (Java, Scala, Clojure,
etc) to lead Triggit’s reporting efforts for our real time bidding platform.
You will work alongside a team of successful entrepreneurs and experienced
developers in constantly pushing the boundary of innovation and possibility.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Many years experience with Java
        * One or more years with one other JVM based language (Scala, Clojure, etc.)
        * Some experience with RDBMS and SQL
        * Experience with Hadoop
        * Experience with developing reports over complex data at scale
        * Experience with information visualization is preferred
        * All Candidates should have strong communication skills, consider themselves a curious high level thinker
    

To Apply:

Please submit a Resume & Source Code examples of your work, (If this isn’t
possible, you may also submit an online portfolio of your work), to jobs at
triggit dot com.

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA (Remote, H1B welcome) - Room 77

Are you a superstar coder? Prefer to work on cool new technology rather than
me-too websites? Enjoy working with world-class engineers? Come join Room 77,
where you can make a big impact as an early employee of a fast-paced startup.

Room 77 ( <http://www.room77.com> ) is building the world's best hotel search
engine, featuring room-level information that cannot be found anywhere else.
Combining state-of-the-art search engine technology with the latest
developments in 3D rendering, we’re building innovative products to perform
fast meta search and compute virtual views out of each hotel room.

Quick facts:

\- Founded in 2009; currently at approximately 20 employees

\- Fully funded (Series B) by leading VCs and prominent investors, including
founder of Expedia

\- Based in Silicon Valley (downtown Mountain View, California, two blocks
from Caltrain station)

\- Winner of multiple awards including “Best Startup” at 2011 Launch
conference and “Audience Favorite” at Web 2.0 Startup Expo

We’re looking for software engineers who are smart and can roll up their
sleeves to get things done. We don’t care what programming language you’ve
used before or what operating system you’re familiar with, but we do need
people with demonstrated passion for programming and problem solving, as well
as hands-on attitude and hacker mentality. Years of programming experience is
almost always required, and a degree in computer science helps, too (although
the latter isn’t a strict requirement). In case you’re curious about our
technology stack, we use primarily C++ / Javascript / Python / PHP / MySQL,
with Ubuntu Linux and Amazon Web Services.

We’ll offer you:

\- Generous cash / equity package with significant upside potential

\- Free lunch

\- Medical, dental and vision benefits

\- 401K match

\- Travel agent ID card giving you industry insider discounts at many hotels
and theme parks

\- Relocation and immigration assistance, if needed

\- A unique learning experience as part of a well-funded startup company

\- A chance to make a big difference, and a fun place to work!

Join us and be part of the next revolution that’ll change how people travel.
Talk to us at jobs@room77.com

------
Sam_10gen
New York, San Francisco

10gen develops MongoDB, and offers production support, training, and
consulting for the open source database.

10gen was founded by former DoubleClick Founder and CTO Dwight Merriman and
former DoubleClick engineer and ShopWiki Founder and CTO Eliot Horowitz.
Dwight and Eliot began development on MongoDB in 2007, drawing upon their
experiences building large scale, high availability, robust systems.

10gen is led by seasoned executives and technologists with senior leadership
experience at many of the worlds leading technology companies, including two
executives and four senior engineers with over 50 years combined experience at
Oracle. 10gen is backed by leading venture capital firms who invested in
established leaders like Oracle, Cisco and Apple as well as rapidly growing
internet companies like Zynga and Twitter.

We are hiring all types of developers ---

<http://www.10gen.com/jobs>

------
Mc_Big_G
San Francisco, CA

VerticalResponse is hiring for a lot of great positions:

* Ruby on Rails Developers

* Ruby on Rails Architect

* Director of Product Management

* Search Engine Marketing (SEM) Analyst

* Senior QA Automation Engineer

* Online Marketing Specialist

* Product Manager

* Director of Acquisition Marketing

* Senior Financial Analyst

* Customer Relations Specialist

VR is an established and successful, privately held company in SF for the last
10 years. We work with Rails 3, Git, JQuery, Rspec, backbone.js, Haml, Sass,
TDD, pair programming, agile development and other leading technologies (you
don't need to have experience with all of these). I've been working there as
an engineer for 7 months now and really enjoy it.

Occasional work from home is allowed if you have an important appointment or
need to keep germs out of the office. We have happy hour on Fridays and the
fridge is stocked with a wide variety of beer, so we'll sometimes end the day
with a cold brew while we finish pairing on a difficult problem.

Apply here: <http://jobvite.com/m?3RB34fwj>

------
jarz
Indianapolis, IN Raleigh, NC Remote

Aprimo has lots of technical openings right now and more to come! We're a
software company HQ'd in Indianapolis focused on improving the marketing
segment. Our solutions range from customer-hosted applications into SaaS/cloud
offerings.

Development happens using a full Microsoft-oriented stack with C#, SQL Server,
IIS, ASP.NET, etc. Our application is totally web-based, so Javascript
experience helps.

Development / SW engineering positions typically are located in either Indy or
Raleigh, but there are exceptions. Also have QA and test engineer positions.

Technical consultants are remote, just have to live within the region they
support (West, South, other cardinal directions).

There are even some INTERNATIONAL opportunities (China, Czech Republic).

Looking for a DBA role? Awesome, we've got openings for that too. Databases
experience with the following appreciated: SQL Server, Oracle, DB2, Teradata.

Feel free to email me (tim - jarz.net) for information.

------
cybernytrix
Palo Alto, CA We are a small lab focused on creating the next generation of
movie and TV recommendation technologies that go beyond traditional 5-star
explicit rating systems. We have two engineering positions open, one for a
Java developer and another with skills in scripting/Python and Linux
administration. You will get an opportunity to work on the latest and greatest
Machine Learning algorithms and build innovative prototypes that impact a
newly created business unit. In addition, you will have opportunity to
participate in conferences, CES every year. Please send you resume (if you are
awesome!). H1B OK, no remote. Email me (cybernytrix@gmail.com) for more
information or see [http://www.technicolor.com/en/hi/technology/research-and-
inn...](http://www.technicolor.com/en/hi/technology/research-and-innovation-
centers).

------
essrand
Mountain View, CA - Polyvore, H1B

Polyvore is hiring all types of developers --mobile, frontend, backend, data
mining, generalists… polyvore.com/jobs

Polyvore is a social shopping platform with over 10M uniques/month. Our goal
is to build a style site that's endlessly browseable, instantly shoppable, and
caters to every niche of taste. Our approach is to build platforms and tools
that harness the creativity of our user community, empowering them to define
trends and express their style.

We're well-funded by Benchmark Capital and Matrix Partners AND became
profitable this year. With 10M uniques/month, we are the largest fashion site
on the web with plans to expand into other categories. Named 50 Best Websites
of 2011
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2087815_2088173_2088187,00.html)

------
fskilroy
Job Description: Full time - on site If you are an expert at developing high-
performance, MVC standards-compliant interactive web applications using
Linux/Apache/MySQL/PHP (using the Zend framework), we want to talk to you! The
ideal candidate has the ability to write and understand PHP as well as being
able to work under pressure in a dynamic environment. The candidate should be
comfortable facing development challenges with enthusiasm while also
researching and proposing new technologies in their field. Minimum Job
Requirements: 3-5 years experience developing code for standards-compliant,
MVC web applications PHP5 (Object Oriented) MySQL 5 Version control (SVN)
Linux OS shell environment and utilities XML and RSS standards Zend framework
Bonus Job Qualifications: XHTML/HTML5, CSS Stored procedures Javascript and
knowledge of JS libraries such as JQuery Experience and understanding of AJAX
methodologies Experience with third party APIs, particularly Facebook Open
Graph and Amazon Web Services Memcached About Us: The Orchard is an
independent music and video distributor specializing in comprehensive digital
strategies for content owners. We partner with companies of all sizes, from
major independent record labels to management firms to production companies,
to make their music and videos available across more than 100 unique digital
outlets across 230 countries, as well as physical retailers across North
America and Europe. But, that’s not all. We work with our clients to maximize
their revenue through pricing strategies and sales promotions, provide the
latest and greatest digital marketing tools, and offer products like
sophisticated sales analytics to help them run their businesses efficiently
and effectively. Why Work for Us: You will be a core member of a small
development team. You will have an enormous impact to shape applications being
developed by a leader in the music industry. We offer good benefits and a
great work environment for our developers.

To apply, please email theorchardjobs@gmail.com with the following: Cover
letter Resume Salary requirements No recruiters, please.

------
yanowitz
Anywhere, USA

Looking for a developer.

Sanebox, start up for handling email overload. Stack is Ruby, Rails, Mysql as
well as interacting with IMAP, WebDav and EWS.

Full job post: [http://blog.sanebox.com/post/9564725105/sanebox-is-
looking-f...](http://blog.sanebox.com/post/9564725105/sanebox-is-looking-for-
a-great-software-engineer)

------
ygyasi
San Francisco, CA - Triggit

Inside Sales

About You: # You know you can sell. And you enjoy it # You’re a hungry self-
starter with a relentless work ethic who doesn’t want or need to be
micromanaged. # You’re motivated by making large quantities of money. And
you’ll work for it. OTE is $100K+ for top earners. # You’re never afraid to
pick up a phone and cold call. And you’re relentless enough that you’ll never
quit. # You understand that finding the right person to talk to is as
important as saying the right thing. And you’ll pound the pavement, or weave
the Internet, to source the right lead. # You’re fascinated by technology. And
selling groundbreaking ideas and products excites you.

Requirements: # 2+ years of integrated media/digital sales and or agency
experience, or a way to prove you don’t need it. # Ability to understand and
communicate complex technologies. # You understand Triggit’s core business
propositions and technologies. And will be ready to communicate this
understanding during your first call. # You can identify and close deals with
digital brands and advertising agencies to achieve Triggit’s and individual’s
quarterly and annual sales goals. # Excited to work in a fast paced, rapidly
changing, start-up environment. # Ability/willingness to travel as needed. . #
College degree with a solid GPA or equivalent work experience.

To Apply:

Please submit a Resume and Cover Letter answering the following questions to
jobs at triggit dot com:

When our CEO Zach was 16 he rode his bike from Minnesota to the Atlanta
Olympics and traded enough pins, and scalped enough tickets, to pay for his
entire trip and deposit $5G into his bank account to boot. What’s your sales
story?

Compensation: # Role is contract-to-hire with aggressive commission structure,
but solid base pay. # Pay is competitive with entry level at Google etc, and
when hired full-time, package will include stock equity, 401k,
health/dental/vision insurance, commuter benefits, plus breakfast and lunch
every day.

------
rspeer
Boston - Luminoso (<http://lumino.so>)

We're looking for a Python developer with experience in natural language
processing. We're a text understanding research and consulting company, spun
out from the MIT Media Lab.

Businesses accumulate large piles of disorganized text, from social media,
surveys, knowledge bases, and customer feedback, and they want a computer
system to quickly tell them what's in that text so they can make business
decisions. We do that, with natural language processing tools that scan text
for known meanings while learning new ones.

We work with open source projects. We use NLTK and NumPy a lot. We're in a
nice co-working space with a mindblowing view of the Boston waterfront.

Send your resume to hiring@lumino.so. We also encourage you to send us a link
to your GitHub, Bitbucket, or wherever you collaborate on code.

------
brackin
We're a Daily deals sites for Design Resources.

We've got about 20,000 users. Selling from eBooks to Photoshop resources and
icons. We're looking for Freelance Designers to create some design resources
for us.

Like UI Kits, icons, photoshop resources, themes, templates, etc. More of an
opportunity than a job. When you have spare time you can create some resources
for us and make some extra money.

Earning most of the revenue from the deal, the deals can make from hundreds to
more than $1000 (of course we can never promise anything as it all depends on
the size of the market and quality of the work).

You have complete creative freedom, work when ever you want and you have as
much time as you want. No age or location restrictions as you work from where
you want.

<http://getdealy.com/creative> andrew [at] getdealy.com

------
david_lieb
Mountain View, CA

Bump (YC, Sequoia, a16z)

iOS, Android, back-end development

Work on the 7th most popular mobile app of all time with more than 50 million
downloads. A hint of some of the new things we're working on:
<http://bu.mp/labs>

Learn more at <http://bu.mp/jobs>

~~~
ahuibers
2 minute video on working @ Bump: <http://db.tt/P4ecIIm>

~~~
smharris65
Great video.

------
winasaurus
San Jose, CA (Campbell)

UI/UX Designer (FULL TIME, INTERN)

Winasaurus is looking for a designer for web and mobile. We are a 4-person
startup (2 biz guys, 2 developers) who are making web and iPhone apps to help
small local businesses reach out to customers.

You get to figure out how to make the UI beautiful and the functionality flow
like water--you'll handle the designing, Photoshopping, HTML/CSSing,
jQuerying, user testing, etc.. We care first and foremost about katana-like
elegance of functionality, and only secondarily about flash--but we're hoping
you bring both.

We'll make the rest of the business model and tech stack work, though if you
are interested in entrepreneurship or code we love teaching and building a
kickass team together.

Let us know if you're interested, please include some portfolio action to:
elliot@winasaurus.com

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
famousactress
San Francisco, CA (REMOTE available for the right candidate)

Elation EMR ( <http://www.elationemr.com> )

We're working on incredibly smart and usable web based tools for physicians.

We're small (5 fulltime people) angel funded and have an incredible list of
investors (<http://www.elationemr.com/team/>).

We're building with Python, Django, javascript, jQuery, Redis, MySQL, Java,
and some other stuff. Particularly, we're really pushing the envelope when it
comes to building rich javascript UIs in browser.

We're live in a number of practices, and there's still loads of really
interesting things to build and make better!

We're looking add one or two more people to our incredible team.

<http://www.elationemr.com/jobs/>

Drop us a line! \- Phill

------
DGutmann
Cambridge UK B2B (stealth) start-up is looking for Technical Co-Founder

I’m a Postdoc at the University of Cambridge. I work extremely hard and am
interested in product and business development. I'm looking for a hands-on
technical co-founder to help me build an MVP and successful company.

The idea is a web-based platform that puts the 21st century into market
research by utilising smartphone applications and their developer communities.

I’ve pitched the idea to industry experts and received great feedback. I’ve
since been accepted into an incubator and need to find a second developer to
join me (salaries committed for one year plus founder equity).

If you’re a self-motivated developer who likes the idea of disrupting a large
market then please get in contact, whatever your experience and preferred
technologies.

Get in touch - d.gutmann@pojonow.com

------
jasonlbaptiste
Onswipe - NYC

Come work with myself, @markbao, and some of the best engineers in the world
working on touch, JS, nodejs, and HTML5.

Openings here: <http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs>

Short list of what we're looking for:

\- Front end JS devs (hiring 2) \- Back end node, php, and mongo knowledge
(hiring 1)

------
dtsingletary
San Francisco, CA

Klout

We're looking for Engineers! A few of them! Great ones who are cool and get
stuff done and want to be part of a fast growing company.

We are the standard for influence. We have a lot of technical problems to
solve.

<http://klout.com/corp/careers>

It's a fun place to work. Everyone is smart and knows their shit.

Most of the engineering is in java/hadoop/nosql, depending on your position.
We'd love someone with NLP experience for the Research engineer position.

Feel free to contact me at tyler at klout.com (or through HN).

The boiler: Klout consists of a team of scientists, engineers, thinkers and
dreamers banded together to create a standard where one had never been before.
We believe that every person who creates content has influence and our mission
is to help individuals understand and leverage their influence.

------
kungfooey
Nashville, TN

BorderJump

Need a Senior Python developer to both maintain the existing project and help
guide the company from the tech side. Experience with Ruby or PHP would be
great! More job description here: <http://bit.ly/qxcZCU>

Email Chuck Bryant, chuck dot bryant at borderjump.com

------
jcs
London, UK - Rangespan

Founded by ex-Amazon executives and engineers, Rangespan is an ambitious
e-commerce software company that makes it easy for retailers to offer deep
product selection. Our values (<http://www.rangespan.com/about/values/>)
summarise the way we work.

We make heavy use Python, Django, MongoDB, MySQL and AWS to solve complex
problems with huge data sets. We take an agile approach to development and are
looking for world-class developers to join our team. You will have a broad,
hands-on role developing extremely high-scale systems and web services for
retailers and suppliers.

Positions available:

* Senior Software Developer

* Data Scientist

For more information, please see <http://bit.ly/nKvh5n> or email
jobs@rangespan.com.

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime/internships/H1B

<http://www.causes.com/joinus>

At Causes, use your programming powers to help nonprofits effect change on the
world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 10-ish person engineering team, the usual
startup perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership reimbursement,
open source contributions encouraged:

<https://github.com/causes/suggestomatic> \-- item based collaborative filter

<https://github.com/causes/buffet> \-- distributed testing framework for Ruby

<https://github.com/causes/mock_redis> \-- mock redis Ruby gem

Apply through the site or adam@causes.com if interested!

------
itay
Splunk, Seattle, San Francisco, Cupertino (H1B)

Splunk is hiring. You can see available positions here:
<http://www.splunk.com/view/careers/SP-CAAAAGG>

We're generally hiring for everything, including core server engineers, dev
platform engineers, dev marketing, product management, QA, performance, UI,
etc. It's a big space with a lot of opportunity, and we're doing our best to
capture it.

I work on the Dev Platform team in Seattle, and it's a blast. We're a small
team (3 devs, including my manager, VP of Dev Platform), in a great space
(across the street from Whole Foods in SLU), and everybody at Splunk is great.
Feel free to reach out to me (my email is in my profile) with any questions.

We do H-1B, pre-IPO stock, benefits, etc.

------
rory_k
London, UK

C# developer

We're looking for a talented .net developer with a few years of experience to
join our core product development team. It's a really varied role and with the
company expanding there's a lot of room for career growth.

You'll have a good comp sci degree or equivalent, really enjoy writing code,
refactoring, delivering software, and you'll want to work for a small company
where what you do makes a difference.

We are a small software company creating innovative solutions for the Legal
and Financial sectors. We're based in Shoreditch and our products are used by
large firms to help them get greater value from online services.

Interested? email jobs@priorysolutions.com or see
<http://priorysolutions.com/about/careers.aspx>

------
rw
New York, NY (in NoHo on Broadway). Full time and internships.

QLabs

We're a new type of in-house incubator: we prototype startups by building and
launching an MVP every 6-8 weeks.

This is like startup boot-camp. Come hack with us on amazing projects, learn
everything there is to know about building and launching products and starting
companies, all without the painful early-startup salary.

One of our upcoming field trips is an all-day visit to MIT's Media Lab.

The lab started in February of this year, and now has five awesome developers
(hailing from Columbia, ITP, NYC Resistor, and more). We're looking to fill
positions #6 and #7.

Show us your projects: we love to see an entrepreneurial streak and a
diversity of experience.

Our one steadfast requirement is that we definitely need you to know Rails.

Email me at rw@rwinslow.com if this appeals to you!

------
brevityness
Irvine, CA (Orange County)

Drink Pass(<http://drinkpass.me>) Going out just got easier

> Position Seeking software engineering INTERNS excited about disrupting the
> fast growing world of mobile payments

Drink Pass lets patrons at a bar or club order drinks from their phone. Our
most prominent competitor is TabbedOut. We are a 7-person team looking to add
2-3 developers.

The software engineer intern position offers the opportunity to work in a
fast-paced tech environment.

> Qualifications

Required experience with: MS SQL Server, .NET, SVN, iPhone/Android app
development

Education: Bachelor's/Master's/PhD in Computer Science or work experience
equivalent.

> Contact info Interested? Send me an email including your resume, work
> samples(online portfolio or Github profile) to tony@drinkpass.me

------
dget
New York, NY

Coursekit is trying to kill an entrenched incumbent (<http://blackboard.com/>)
and bring social networking to education, and we want you to help build it.

We're looking for an engineer who is excited about joining a young team that's
shaking up how education works. We always try using the best tool for the job.
For now, we use CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, Redis, as well as a still-
unreleased CoffeeScript framework. If working with these technologies excites
you, talk to us.

Apply here: <http://coursekit.theapplicants.com/j-11-222> Or if you have any
questions, shoot me an email at dan@coursekit.com

------
bijanv
Toronto, Canada

EventMobi - Front End Developer for Web and Mobile!

Full description: <http://blog.eventmobi.com/hiring-front-end-developers/>

EventMobi is the leading mobile platform for events and we're looking for a
front-end web and mobile developer to help us build out the next generation of
mobile web apps. Disney, Crocs, Hyatt and Caesar's Palace among others have
used EventMobi to disrupt and enhance the attendee experience at their events.

Being comfortable with Javascript, HTML5 and CSS3 will help and you should be
excited about playing around with tools like Backbone, Handlebars and Zepto!

Send an email to work@eventmobi.com if you're interested and we can talk!

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack

Engineers wanted. We use Python and PHP. Interesting problems include machine
learning and classification, website scaling, in-house analytics and
experimenting, and making a beautiful and engaging user experience. Other
technologies we use are Mongo, Postgres and Postgis, Puppet, EC2 and other
Amazone Web Services, Twilio.

Our product helps people find and book local services -- everything from
handymen and cleaners to wedding DJs and French lessons. If you've worked with
small businesses before, bonus points.

Email chris at thumbtack if you have any questions.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

PS: we have an awesome office in SOMA with a chef who cooks for us every day.

------
_arpan_
Sunnyvale, Fulltime/Intern saavn.com

H1Bs ok

Software Engineers.

We are a well funded bay area startup and the fastest growing digital media
company offering South Asian content.

We have some very interesting problems that we are trying to solve. Some
examples include large scale audio processing, massive scaling, interesting
text processing, digital content delivery on various channel etc.

Our engineering team is small and you will be having opportunity to make a
really big impact on the way how people consume digital media.

The exact job posting is here
[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer_4089_2.as...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer_4089_2.aspx)

Let me know if you have any questions. e- arpan [ a t ] saaavn [ dot ] com

------
dlowe
San Francisco, CA / Montreal, QC or REMOTE

Xtranormal (<http://www.xtranormal.com/>) is looking for someone who loves to
build for the web and is happy owning projects and products from detailed
definition through implementation (front- & back-end) and maintenance.

We're a 25ish-person, largely technical company with small offices in Montreal
and SF. We're very open to remote hires.

We're using python/django, mysql, javascript/jquery, flex, VB.Net (!), and so
on and so forth. Specific technical aptitude is far less important than a
willingness to learn and a desire to build great stuff on the web.

Contact me by email (in profile) to chat about it!

------
carols10cents
Pittsburgh, PA - Careerimp (Resunate.com)

I'm a dev here, feel free to email me (carol at careerimp.com) if you have any
questions.

Official job posting:

Fulltime Rails Dev

Careerimp is changing job searching, making it possible for jobseekers to gain
insights into their application as they apply. Right now, we enable users to
create a damn good resume with Resunate (resunate.com).

We code in Ruby on Rails and jQuery. We expect you to have a very strong
foundation in programming and several projects behind you in developing web
software. You should be someone who hates bugs to be found in your code, so
you test it like crazy before deploying it. You are disciplined in development
and can contribute in our transition to a more disciplined development
culture. You like working with a designer to help style your features, and
have a good eye for usability and aesthetics. You like to take skeletal user
stories and flesh out the solution space. You think in graphs and algorithms,
and are not afraid of complexity. You are bubbling with feature ideas.

There are a couple of major projects you will be working on with the team in
the near future:

a) Developing an API for other apps to easily communicate with us b)
Developing analytical tools for career centers c) Developing a utility for
jobseekers to discover skills to improve d) Develop mechanisms to improve our
matching engine e) Develop interesting social features that leverage social
network APIs

We work in a designer space in Uptown Pittsburgh (between downtown and
Oakland, across from South Side), which is co-inhabited by a giant poodle and
other interesting tech companies. We like being co-located while working, and
expect the same of you.

Friday afternoons you work on whatever you feel like. Seriously. We brew
freshly ground single origin coffee at least twice a day. We will pay you
comparable salary to companies our size, pay for half your health and dental
insurance, and may provide you stock options.

Interested? Contact us at careers@careerimp.com

Note: This is a full-time position (40+ hrs/wk). Part-time contractors need
not apply.

------
TimLangley
Manchester (UK) [and global - happy to consider remote working]

Looking for javascript (in particular backbone.js developers)

We're an early stage VC backed company in the web-analytics / big data space.

tim@canddi.com <http://canddi.com>

------
jeffarena
New York, NY GateGuru, a seed-funded startup, is looking for a talented mobile
developer with some Rails experience. Full details here:
<http://gateguruapp.com/careers/>

------
dabent
Santa Monica (Los Angeles Area), California

I started at TRUECar this week and just love it. TRUECar is growing fast and
is looking for Python/Django and Java developers.

They're big enough to avoid the perils of early-stage startups, but certainly
small enough to be nothing like a BigCo. Enjoy great perks like 100% paid
family medical, gym membership reimbursement, equity and offices that are just
blocks from the beach (my chair has a beach view, here's a shot from the
window nearby: <http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>).

If you're interested, send an email to the address in my profile.

------
_napw
Broadway Technology, New York, NY (right by The Bull! Also right by Fog
Creek).

We're a small, profitable ~40 company revolutionizing fixed income and foreign
exchange trading by creating a very fast trading platform (don't worry though
- we don't trade ourselves, we're very much a software company). We're hoping
to grow a lot! Positions are available for developers as well as consultants!
Some opportunity to work remote, also, profit sharing for the win. See
<http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers>, and mention Hacker News if you
decide to apply!

------
mea36
Remote or Philly

Looking for a part-time Django dev with front end experience and a good
intuition for UX to work on small fixes and features. You should be
comfortable with Django, jQuery, CSS, HTML and all that good stuff.

We are a marketing service for businesses utilizing QR codes and smartphones.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6c1GuZqNHs>

Ideally we'd like a passionate individual who is genuinely interested in our
project. The possibility for full-time employment by the end of the year
exists, but if that's not your thing, no worries, we won't pressure you into
it.

Contact me at mel [at] coupedout [dot] com.

------
scootklein
Durham NC

ReverbNation

Job Title: Full-stack RoR developer

Looking for full-stack ruby on rails developers to join our main office in
Durham, North Carolina. Job responsibilities include work on our main web
property (<http://www.reverbnation.com>) as well as looking into mobile web
technologies (html5, css, js) and bridge technologies for native mobile apps
(PhoneGap). Development organization currently has 12 members, up from 6 just
11 months ago.

Company is doing really well financially, 43 staff members up from 20 just 11
months ago. Definitely long on money and short on resources at this point.

Contact info is in my profile.

------
AndrewCallahan
New York, NY

BlueFusion is seeking a talented and experienced Rails developer who can
quickly adapt to new situations and technologies in an entrepreneurial
environment. We're a new startup moving fast and developing innovative
solutions to unique problems in the political and non-profit sphere.

BlueFusion offers the rare opportunity to make a difference in peoples lives
while developing cutting edge technology. Become a core member of the team and
help lead our vision into the future.

Interested in learning more? Email jobs+hn@bluefusion.org or visit
<http://www.bluefusion.org/jobs>

H1B friendly.

------
Stealx
Chicago(relocation assistance) - TrainSignal

Role: E-mail Marketing Specialist

We're looking for an e-mail marketing rockstar. Come manage all aspects of our
e-mail marketing from creative design, testing to analytics. We want you to
help us grow out our lead generation through e-mail marketing, personalization
and targeted/scheduled/triggered e-mails.

Full benefits, 401k, will pay relocation costs to Chicago and a great salary!

More info & apply at: [http://trainsignal.theresumator.com/apply/X2bHvx/Email-
Marke...](http://trainsignal.theresumator.com/apply/X2bHvx/Email-Marketing-
Specialist.html?source=hackernews)

------
eekfuh
Salt Lake City, Utah - Solera Networks

We are a vc-funded network security company. We have a great engineering team,
in an almost all engineering company (80% are engineers). We have the need for
some great people, with a wide range of talent. We have needs in kernel
development, systems code (C/C++), coders to handle large volumes of data
(100's of tB) all the way to web interface development.

Full benefits. Lots of vacation. Great people to spend your day with.
<http://www.soleranetworks.com/company/careers> (Also we love Zombies)

------
camtarn
Edinburgh, UK - FULL-TIME, INTERN positions available

Amazon Development Centre Scotland are looking for candidates for full-time,
intern and student summer positions.

<http://amazondc.com/>

We're settling into our shiny new office in the city centre (Waverley Gate,
right next to the station) and just added a Dreamcast with House of the Dead
to our game room, alongside the Wii, Xbox and SNES. Last month we held
TechMeetup Edinburgh here, which was really fun :)

<http://www.techmeetup.co.uk/>

------
swapna
Mountain View, CA - Simply Hired

8 to 10 open positions (<http://www.simplyhired.com/a/our-company/careers>),
notably:

\- PHP/Python/Django

\- Hadoop/Hive/Big data type stuff <\-- we have an aching need for this and
it's a team of 0.1 right now. Opportunity for impact here

\- Machine learning analyst or scientist <\-- also a huge opportunity

\- program/project/product manager and marketing positions as well

We have an office in SF downtown near the Ferry Building if that suits you.
Interviews are conducted in MV.

Email me swapna at simplyhired

------
BenS
Pinterest (www.pinterest.com) is hiring engineers, interns and product
designers in Palo Alto.

We are a small team founded by folks from Google & Facebook. We are building a
product that is growing quickly and is beloved by millions:
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pinterest.com#>

You can read more here: <http://www.pinterest.com/about>, or get in touch with
me directly. ben@pinterest.com.

------
easel
Washington DC / Full-time / Remote possible

WiserTogether provides decision support tools for medical consumers (you!).
Better decisions reduces costs for your employer and increases quality of care
for you. Come join us and make a difference.

Hiring Front-end / Back-end developers. Python, Django and JS. You need to
know how to use git with a team and develop on osx/linux. Excellent
compensation (including equity) and a great team.

email me direct with a github profile and resume or linkedin. erik.labianca
-at- wisertogether.com

------
jrheard
San Francisco, CA (INTERN as well as full-time):

Yelp is hiring: <http://yelp.com/careers>

We're primarily looking for hackers, product managers, and sysadmins.

------
jprobert
DBs, Dataminers, Developers

Philadelphia, PA

Cliq is a big data company focused on social search. We are a small group and
currently have 3 great developers. We need DBs, dataminers and architects to
help us scale the company as we're dealing with billions of data points and
social edges. We're free spirited and funded company and you can check out an
Alpha version of our site at <http://www.cliqsearch.com>.

Please email resumes to jason@cliqsearch.com.

------
sahillavingia
San Francisco Bay Area, CA - Gumroad

We want to make selling stuff online as easy as sharing a link. Kind of like
Square, but for digital goods.

Probably the earliest stage startup on here. It's just me. You'll be super
involved, have a ton of impact, and will have a sizable chunk of the company.
You'll also have face-time with all of our awesome investors. I'll help you
start your next company when you're ready to take the leap for yourself.

Contact me using the email in my profile if you're interested.

------
im_asl
Mountain View, CA

Addepar

Addepar is recreating the infrastructure that powers global wealth management.
Addepar's technology increases efficiency, transparency, and sophistication
within the global investment industry, thwarting fraud and furthering
meritocracy in one of the most important areas of the global economy.

Current openings: -Engineer -Forward Deployed Engineer -Interaction Designer
-Visual Designer -System Admin -PM -QA Engineer

Please check out careers.addepar.com or email me at adam (at) addepar.com

~~~
jdross
Awesome company, amazing people, and an inspiring vision. Very worth talking
to; CEO Joe Lonsdale co-founded Palantir, nearly every engineer is "the best
out there" in their area of expertise, and the work environment is the best
I've ever been in.

------
aurumaeus
GameChanger! <http://gc.io/careers>

* Front End Coder (Python, jQuery, Backbone, LESS)

* Back End Coder (Python, MongoDB, Redis, Fun)

* iOS/Android - (Obj-C/Java/Scala(?))

* DevOps - unix hacker

(NYC, baby)

------
robobenjie
Mountain View - Anybots Inc

Take over the world with robots. We build telepresence robots and we are
looking for all kinds of hackers. Robot code (especially streaming video,
networking, BSD wifi), webcode (front end, back end), sourcing engineer
(finding cheaper, better components for the next version).

We are a small team with lots of freedom. We use Python, Node.js, along with
C, C++, javascript.

Write to us at jobs@anybots.com and include a link to cool projects you have
done.

------
amitrathore
Like Lisp? Like the JVM? Like data?

We're a 3-year old Clojure startup called Runa, and we're disrupting the
eCommerce space. We've only taken a series A, and we're revenue positive, and
will be profitable in a few months.

We have some top Clojurians working for us, and are looking for people across
the stack to focus on Big Data, Machine Learning, scalability, etc. Check us
out at <http://www.WorkAtRuna.com>

------
jason_tko
Tokyo, Japan

MakeLeaps - On a mission to improve small business owners lives.

We're currently looking for Python/Django programmers. We're looking for
interns as well.

Telecommuters are fine. Starting off with contract, moving to permanent
positions.

Perks: We run the local Hacker News meetups in Tokyo, where you may join for
free and drink as much beer as you like. If you do very well, there's also
potential for you to be moved to Japan to work from our office in Tokyo.

Please apply to jobs at makeleaps.com.

------
barce
Los Angeles, West Hollywood, Machinima.com, Full-time employment

We are hardcore gamers that love producing the best videos of the top players
in the gaming scene. FPS, MMOs and Ruby are 3 things you should love.

If you've got ruby skills and if you are also good at working with a scalable
system with the intention of getting more performance out of it, let us know.

<http://www.machinima.com/>

------
abreckle
San Francisco, CA Visual.ly

We are small and nimble team building a consumer-friendly data visualization
tool and are looking for few front-end hackers with demonstrated expertise in
all or many of the following and a passion for data visualization to round out
our core engineering team.

* Javascript, Backbone.js & jQuery * CSS3 * HTML5 * SVG

Learn more: <http://visual.ly/about/jobs>

------
beermann
Madison, WI - StudyBlue

We're a quickly-growing startup trying to fill several positions as we hit
some big milestones this year. Excellent candidates will be excellently
compensated.

Available positions: Senior Application Developer, Community Manager, iPhone
Developer, Android Developer, Interactive Designer

For more information: <http://company.studyblue.com/about/jobs/>

------
drp
San Francisco, CA

HotPads - <http://hotpads.com/pages/jobs.htm>

We're hiring software engineers and web user interface developers to work in
our new office in San Francisco's Mission District. We're a small, lively
company running a popular map-based housing search engine, so we need driven
individuals who want make an impact on the way people find housing.

dpeters@hotpads.com

------
inovica
Newcastle, UK (REMOTE or INTERN). - Designer wanted

We are looking for a good designer to join our team developing a few different
applications. See www.competitormonitor.com as one example of what we're
doing. Your location is not important to us as we are used to working with
people from around the world. Our current team is UK, Russian and Argentinian,
so we welcome everyone :)

Contact me at the email address in my profile

Ade

------
yanavery
Montreal, Quebec, Canada

TradeInsight (MEI Group). Sell More. Spend Smarter.

Current open positions are the following :

1) Java Developer 2) Quality Assurance Analyst 3) User Experience Designer 4)
Senior Customer Support Developer 5) Product Marketing Manager

Great working environment, great team, great company!

For more details, check out <http://www.tradeinsight.com/aboutus/careers>

------
erohead
inPulse (YCW11/Mountain View/Hardware-ish) seeks 1st full-time Android Dev
[H1B, TN, Interns are good!)

<http://www.getinPulse.com> Location: Mountain View, CA

Help us design and build intuitive and hackable wearable electronics. Our
first product is inPulse, a $149 smartwatch. inPulse connects via Bluetooth to
our smartphone (BB + Android) apps which acts as a conduit for watchapps,
notifications and alerts.

We're looking for an experienced Android dev to help us improve our nascent
app and spearhead integration with a cloud backend.

Almost everything is done in-house: architecture design, schematic/PCB layout,
embedded drivers/firmware, Android and Blackberry app dev, industrial
design... We push updates out over the air, flinging code to watches
worldwide.

You'd be our 3rd employee which comes with multi-% stock options and a
competitive salary. Flex work schedules, constant BBQs and food/beer come with
the territory.

To apply, please send examples of apps you've worked on and your role in those
projects to eric AT getinpulse.com

------
cliftonk
Dallas, TX

Looking for Frontend + Backend Developers

Backend is Rails, MySQL, NodeJS and Redis

<http://www.orgsync.com/careers>

------
jackfoxy
Concord, CA.

www.agentachieve.com

.NET, C#, SQL Server, javascript, jquery

Big app (it does a lot). You must do server side, client side, and SQL. Web
forms, but we only use the parts of web forms that work. You do the rest of
client side stuff in what works (often "real" AJAX, not the MS
interpretation).

This is a contract position. Min 6 months, probably longer. Send resume and
requirements jofox at corelogic dot com.

------
BvS
Berlin, Germany - Full time- RoR (<http://www.betterplace.org>)

Full description (English): <http://www.betterplace.org/en/jobs>

Related Video (German): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK82l8pZpzQ>

------
iampims
San Francisco, CA – Formspring 25M users, 3.5B responses, growing fast.

Looking for Front-end, Software and Systems engineers.

We’re having fun solving challenging problems.

Buzzword dump: Cassandra, Riak, Kestrel, Thrift, AWS, mobile…

We’re in SOMA, and regularly hosting Meetups (Riak and Cassandra)

email: tim (a) formspring (dot) me

twitter: @pims

edit: full description here <http://about.formspring.me/jobs>

------
bentlegen
San Francisco, CA

Disqus

We're still only 20 people, so it's a terrific time to join our team,
especially if you're interested in scaling problems (we serve over 500m
uniques per month) or writing high performance third-party JavaScript (our
commenting widget is installed on hundreds of thousands of websites).

More here: <http://disqus.com/jobs>

------
lamplighter
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build mobile games in HTML5
and push what is possible in a browser.

We are a profitable startup (~20 employees) experiencing massive growth, with
over 100,000 players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android, BlackBerry and
Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
martinshen
San Francisco - UpOut

UpOut helps people discover fun... now. We got into a great incubator and now
we're looking for a third man to join our team. Salary + Substantial equity.

We're looking for good developers ideally with iOS/Android experience or an
interest getting into it. Candidates should want to help shape the product and
company.

email me at martin at UpOut.com if interested.

------
levonjlloyd
Long Island, NY - General Sentiment Full-time positions Jobs: Software
Engineer - User Interface and Software Engineer - Systems

We're looking to build out our UI team and add to our team of systems
programmers.

[http://www.generalsentiment.com/jobs-at-
generalsentiment.htm...](http://www.generalsentiment.com/jobs-at-
generalsentiment.html)

------
JBerlinsky
Anywhere, USA. Intern/Remote/We'll-work-it-out.

CommonPlace USA is looking for people to fill two opporunities:

* A front-end web developer to work with our existing RoR tech stack

* A back-end developer to hack on our tech stack.

The stack consists of RoR, Sinatra, Backbone.js, PostgreSQL, and Redis.

Shoot me an e-mail (in profile) with your Github profile, resume, epic poems,
or whatever else you have to show :)

------
Tofusensei
San Francisco, CA.

Follow us on twitter at @ThoughtLeadr

ThoughtLeadr is an angel-funded early stage B2B startup. We're building social
media analytics, targeting and engagement solutions for content-generation
sites (think reddit, not facebook).

We are located in SOMA in San Francisco and are looking for candidates to work
out of SF. We'll pay relocation expenses for the right candidate.

\--

Opening #1: Web Developer

You should be accomplished and comfortable designing web front-ends. You
should have at least _some_ experience with some of the following technologies
(not all, that would be pretty nuts!):

HTML/XHTML/CSS

JavaScript

Raphael.js

D3.js

Node.js or Python

Please send your resume and links to sample code/sites/portfolio to
jobs@thoughtleadr.com

\--

Opening #2: Designer

Mandatory:

Must be able to translate high-level concepts into elegant user experience
design

Must be able to create user work flows, interaction models, and screen designs

Must be able to do elegant data visualization

Strong Adobe Creative Suite skills

Uber-comfortable with a white board

Pluses:

Portfolio of well-designed web projects

Strong visual design skills (knowledge of topography, color, use of color)

Ability to prototype HTML, CSS, and Javascript

Please send resume & portfolio link to jobs@thoughtleadr.com

\--

Opening #3: Linux Administrator

We're looking to hire a very smart Linux admin to help support our back-end
systems. Be prepared to deal with BIG data and tons of servers.

You should be ultra-comfortable on a Linux CLI. In particular, Ubuntu. You
should have at least _some_ experience with some of the following technologies
(not all, that would be pretty nuts!):

Opscode

Chef

Puppet

MongoDB

Riak (NoSQL)

Distributed Task Queues

nginx

ruby or python

email your resume to jobs@thoughtleadr.com

Thanks!

------
RandallBrown
Okemos, MI

TechSmith is a software company that specializes in screen capture software.
We make Camtasia, Snagit, Jing, and more. We have a variety of fulltime and
internship opportunities in development, management, and sales.

<http://www.techsmith.com/company/jobs.asp>

------
jshen
Burbank, CA (Los Angeles) - Disney

Hiring backend an frontend engineers. We're doing ruby on rails (jruby), and
we're pushing the envelope on the client side (css3, html5, etc). We have an
amazing office, amazing benefits, and a small team that isn't corporate in any
way. Oh, and we have a pension :)

Contact Me: jay.donnell@digisynd.com

------
nwilkens
Monroe, MI

www.mnxsolutions.com - Linux Server Management

MNX Solutions manages the Linux infrastructure for growing companies. We are
hiring Linux system administrators for mid-level and senior positions.

More detail available on our website: <http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs>

------
lukatmyshu
Mountain View, CA San Francisco, CA New York City, NYC Meebo Work on projects
that reach over 185+ million users a month. remote work is totally cool as
well. Check out a list of all of our jobs here <http://www.meebo.com/jobs/>

------
roobeast
San Francisco, CA Downtown - Trulia

Looking for a few experienced search engineers and some distributed data
processing folk. Java, python, hadoop, solr and lots of other stuff.

<http://www.trulia.com/jobs> (front end and other positions also available)

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) Hiring engineers -- UI/UX,
frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See <http://panjiva.com/jobs>

------
alain94040
Paris, France

EVE makes hardware emulation boxes that let hardware engineers debug their
Verilog RTL and embedded developers boot Linux on new chips before tape-out.

Looking for C++ developer with some digital circuit experience, EECS
background preferred.

Contact alain at eve-team dot com.

------
ckluis
Dunedin, FL (near Tampa/Clearwater)

Devs with strong: ASP.NET, SQL, javascript skills

www.mintek.com //website relaunching in two weeks

We build large-scale enterprise quality products. We move mountains for our
customers. And all our applications have a mobile component.

Email me at chris.kluis@mintek.com

------
apgwoz
New York, NY - Meetup

We're looking for backend and UI people as well as a Sysadmin and someone who
knows (MySQL, HDFS/Hbase, MogileFS) backwards and forwards (and maybe even
sideways).

We've got a great office culture, have periodic hackathons and are growing
quickly.

------
tedroden
Fancy Hands - NYC

Hiring

    
    
      - 2 Python based engineers for Google App Engine.
      - 1 Front End (JS, etc)
      - 1 Marketing 
    

Definitely willing to work with engineers remotely, but would prefer you to be
in NYC.

Email me for more info, etc: tedroden @ fancyhands

------
prayag
MobileWorks (YCS11) is looking for idealist, enthusiastic and capable
engineers and engineering interns in San Francisco.
<http://www.mobileworks.com/jobs.html>

------
amduser29
San Francisco, CA

<http://www.life360.com/jobs>

Life360 is turning smartphones into the ultimate safety device. We could use
your help giving over 4 million families reassurance and peace of mind.

Contact: alex@life360.com

------
dcprep
Washington DC / SF Bay Area

Looking for a talented back end, Rails engineer who wants cofounder status and
equity level (and get paid). We've been accepted into a top accelerator
program - we are legit. Learn more:

www.NextBigTechStartup.com

------
gregorymichael
Chicago, IL

Table XI

We are hiring Ruby, PHP and Perl developers.

We build custom e-commerce and data-management apps.

We offer flexible hours (people come in between 9am and 2pm), gourmet lunches
cooked in-house, and we occasionally take corporate retreats to Costa Rica.

Email: jobs@tablexi.com

------
robinduckett
Cardiff, Wales, United Kingdom

Mon Motors Group

Job Title: Junior Developer

We're looking for a junior PHP developer, experience with Drupal, Smarty /
Dwoo, Javascript, Node.js, Linux Server config, all plusses.

Contact robin.duckett@monmotors.com

------
namityadav
Groupon is hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Chicago, IL

<http://www.groupon.com/jobs>

Design, UX, Data Analyst, Android, iOS, Web-apps (Rails), Testing, ...

------
Aqua_Geek
Washington, DC - AKQA, Inc.

We're looking for a Senior iOS Developer and a Mobile Architect:
<http://www.akqa.com/career>.

------
emiranda
www.mirandabros.com

We make mobile games for ios and android. We are seeking Flash/Flex developers
(big plus if you used Flex 4.5), Lua developers (Corona SDK), and Game
Designers.

We prefer to work with someone local (we are located in the San Francisco Bay
Area) but wouldn't mine trying something remote.

If you are interested please shoot us an email at admin@mirandabros.com,
please include a resume. If you worked on games in the past, please include
links to them.

Thanks!

------
icecommander
Palo Alto, CA - About.me (parent company is Aol)

Help make public identity on the web more beautiful.

We're looking for Javascript and Python developers.

Email me with your information: luke@about.me

------
hess
San Francisco (Possibly remote)

Non-technical positions -Business Development

We are a deal site for small businesses. Early stage - equity available.

www.efbuys.com Please email jesse at efbuys.com

------
smoovej
Jobs posted by all TechStars alumni companies:
<http://www.techstars.org/jobs/>

------
jedberg
Los Gatos / San Francisco Bay Area Netflix

I'm hiring for my team (although there are a ton of other jobs too)

The description is a little light on programming, but it really is more
programming than sysadmining.

Netflix is a very open environment -- any engineer can push code to production
pretty much any time with almost nothing in the way. There is no release
manager or schedule. Maintaining reliability in this environment is a fun
challenge!

Our team has three main goals:

* Write tools to help the other engineers know when it is safe to deploy.

* Create monitoring tools to detect issues before users do, fix them automatically if possible, and if not, contact the right people as quickly as possible.

* Take charge of outages and lead the calls until they are resolved and then follow up to make sure the root cause has been found and fixed.

So if this sounds like something interesting to you, you can send your resume
to me at jedberg@netflix.com, and if you have any questions about the job,
feel free to comment here (but don't email for questions, because I'd rather
answer them here were everyone can see the answer).

Here's a discussion about the job on reddit:

<http://www.reddit.com/comments/jyaqd/>

Here is the full job description from the jobs site:

Netflix is the world's leading streaming video service, and our growth is
accelerating. At Netflix, we are upgrading our cloud management tools and
pushing the limits of using cloud-based technology, powering our explosive
(and soon to be international) growth while presenting new challenges to build
a reliable service with ephemeral commodity hardware in an engineer friendly
environment..

As a member of the Cloud Solutions team, you will manage, support and operate
the company’s cloud environment. You will build tools to monitor,
automatically fix and/or proactively notify service owners of problems before
customers notice. You will drive incident resolution and follow through on
finding root causes and getting them fixed.

You are an expert in distributed, highly concurrent, web-scale systems that
are fault-tolerant and run 24x7 with unparalleled availability. You are a
talented devops engineer and you thrive on managing and maintaining a reliable
environment that others depend on.

You possess these qualities:

* You see the big picture delivering a 24x7 service

* You are effective working with multiple teams

* You have high standards in everything you do

* You can balance multiple tasks

You have these skills:

* Great communication skills, both verbal and written

* In-depth experience operating a 24x7 production environment

* Fluent in Linux: RedHat, CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu

* Strong scripting and programming skills (we’re going to ask you to write code on the whiteboard)

* Familiar with the Java platform, especially JVM configuration and JMX

* Knowledgeable in Linux packaging tools: rpm, yum, dpkg, apt

* Ability to quickly triage problems, determine root cause and drive resolution

* Ability to keep a cool head under pressure and effectively participate in system down crisis situations

You may even have these skills:

* Expertise in one or more of the following: Java, Python, Ruby, Perl, shell

* Prior experience with Amazon EC2/S3 or other cloud service providers

* Building systems deployment and service management automation tools

* Familiarity with large scale systems and methodologies

If this sounds interesting then we want to hear from you!

------
200902
New York, NY

Job Title: Developer | Rails / Java / XP

Cyrus Innovation (www.cyrusinnovation.com) is a small (~30 people) NYC-based
Agile development consulting firm. As pioneers in Agile methodology, we pride
ourselves on being named one of Inc 5000’s fastest growing companies for three
consecutive years. We embrace the latest Agile practices, open source tools,
and strive for continuous process improvement. We provide XP teams on demand
to both start-ups and enterprise organizations. We are looking for creative
individuals to join our community who value team work and strive to work with
a company that values quality software as much as you.

Cyrus will bring to you: \- the chance to create complex software solutions
you will be proud of \- the opportunity to work alongside bright, analytical,
and experienced programmers \- a true XP environment: TDD, pair programming,
continuous integration, and lightweight design \- direct interaction with
clients to gather and analyze business requirements \- experience and
collaboration on all levels of software development from design to
implementation \- experience working with Java, Ruby, Groovy, Scala, and
Javascript \- an opportunity to have a real voice in critical design decisions

You will enjoy: \- a week-long training course by Jim Shore attended by the
entire company \- a true 40-hour work week with no / minimal travel \- an
energized, yet casual work environment \- full benefits including medical,
dental, vision, 401(k) matching \- an efficient organization where your
opinion really matters \- an annual personal budget and paid time off for
professional development (conferences, workshops, etc.) \- weekly kaizen
(process improvement) sessions \- knowledge-sharing brown bag sessions \-
daily stand ups \- a company wide hackfest at our quarterly company meeting

You will bring: \- a true, demonstrable passion for coding, both in and out of
the office \- a team oriented work demeanor and a desire for both teaching and
learning \- an outside the box approach to problem-solving \- a strong
enthusiasm and knowledge for XP \- the desire and ability to learn new
technologies quickly \- experience with Object Oriented programming \-
knowledge of design patterns and refactoring

At Cyrus, we strive to continuously enhance our day-to-day methods that keep
us at the top of our game and help everyone improve on what they already do so
well. If you’re a talented and hard-working developer who is enthusiastic
about Agile, we would love to hear from you. We are serious about our
commitment to our employees and invite you to join our team.

If you are interested in learning more or would like to apply for a position,
send an email to Marc Rosenberg at mrosenberg@cyrusinnovation.com

------
garysieling
Philadelphia Wingspan Technology

We're looking for Java and iOS (iPad) engineers. We write enterprise software
for pharmaceuticals and others. <http://www.wingspan.com/about/careers/>

------
WadeWilliams
Phoenix, AZ, Full Time - Some Telecommuting if you're the best.

Job Title: Front End Developer

Local Motors (www.local-motors.com) is a auto industry game changer. Using our
website, anyone can participate in co-creating amazing new vehicle designs.
After building the Rally Fighter (www.rallyfighter.com) and the XC2V for DARPA
(<http://www.local-motors.com/lmBuild.php?c=11185>), now Local Motors is
producing a new web site which will leverage co-creation and gaming to bring
America the next generation of automobiles.

Are you positive, supportive and inspiring to others?

Do you get things done? Are you independent, and yet take direction well?

Are you passionate enough to work in a start-up?

Do you get excited about cool new interfaces and ways of interacting with the
web?

Do you want to be a part of changing our world in a meaningful way?

You may be a recent graduate with relevant school projects or endless hours of
relevant tinkering behind you. You may have a couple of years experience under
your belt developing slick user interfaces. Either way, you are both talented
and organized.

Our playground:

LAMP, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, jQuery, SVN,

Responsibilities:

    
    
        Implement public facing pages
        Help make UI and UX decisions
        Build reusable CSS/JS frameworks to simplify development
        Participation in general internet engineering needs of the company
    
    
    

Requirements:

    
    
        Smart
        Gets things Done
        Exceptional proficiency using HTML5/CSS/Javascript/jQuery/AJAX in a production environment
        In depth knowledge of browser compatibility
        Familiarity with Object Oriented Programming
        Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities
        Strong CS fundamentals gained through Bachelor’s degree in CS, HCI or related discipline or equivalent industry experience
        Personal projects that show and aptitude for front-end engineering and product design sense
        Ability to work in areas outside of their usual comfort zone and get things done quickly
        Knowledge of SVN
    
    
    

Desirable:

    
    
        Excellent Knowledge in SEO and Internet Marketing
        Experience using object oriented PHP
        Experience with PHPMyAdmin
    
        Experience using MySQL in a production environment
    
    
    

Benefits

    
    
        Competitive salaries
        Vacation days & time off
        Medical coverage
        70 Degree winter days in Phoenix, AZ
        An active working environment with brilliant designers, engineers and technology experts
        Much more...

------
paulitex
Vancouver, BC, Canada. full post: <https://www.matygo.com/careers>

Matygo takes the traditional university classroom and explodes it across time,
space, and social dimensions. We've reexamined the problems historically
addressed by an LMS[1] and built a globally accessible free system for
university instructors that makes learning more efficient, removes
redundancies in teaching, builds social and content graphs, and has already
gained traction internationally.

We're a small founding team (two, both technical, plus an HN-hired intern)
with a huge ambition to revolutionize one of the largest and most important
industries on earth. We are seeking a developer and a marketing communicator.
These will be our key first hires and will be expected to lead teams in the
near future.

By far, the most important qualification is culture fit.

See the story of William Kamkwanba from one of our first blog posts
([http://blog.matygo.com/post/518849458/announcing-the-
matygo-...](http://blog.matygo.com/post/518849458/announcing-the-matygo-
alpha)) for our guiding philosophy.

Matygo is a GrowLab company (<http://www.growlab.ca/>), backed by top
investors. We are still in the first quarter of the program - joining now
means being able to go through most of the program including the trip to SF,
Demo Day, Under the Radar conf, and meeting a ton of people.

Developer:

\- We play with fun tech: our backend is a custom framework in Scala and our
web frontend is Sproutcore. We need someone who can rock them both: Javascript
experience is essential, and Scala would be fantastic (but Java + some
functional is sufficient).

\- Very comfortable with all levels of the web stack. Can implement a feature
front-to-back from our db (schema design, mysql) to the css and js that makes
our app hum. Rest, http, and tcp understanding essential.

\- Good software engineering skills including testing (e.g. unit vs.
integration - when to use which?), system design, and agile techniques.

Marketer:

\- Great communication skills: Will be responsible for everything from our A/B
testing our landing page and social media to partner and customer engagement
channels.

\- Familiarity with lean startup and customer development approaches.

\- Possess the ability, drive, and vision required to play a key part in
developing and executing Matygo's user acquisition strategy. We go direct to
instructors (and students, in the near future).

\- Sales and presentation/public speaking experience would be fantastic.

For both positions:

\- Creative. Bonus points for side hobbies like music, photography, design, or
any other creative expression.

\- Desire to work startup hours and understand the commitment, responsibility,
and rewards that come with being a first employee of a high growth startup.

\- See 'how to apply': <https://www.matygo.com/careers>

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learning_management_system>

------
pitdesi
INTERN - looking for a PR/Marketing intern at <http://feefighters.com>

We're in Chicago, you don't have to be, though it would be preferred. We've
had great luck hiring programming interns from HN and have already hired a
social media/marketing intern. We could use a Public Relations intern too.

Here's the job description for the marketing intern that we already filled...
We haven't written a PR intern description yet but it would be similar, but
with more Public Relationsy stuff. <http://feefighters.com/jobs/kickass-
marketing-intern/>

Press is a big part of what we do, for driving traffic to the site and SEO
purposes. We have been able to get great press on our own
(<http://feefighters.com/press>) and fired 2 different PR firms we were
working with. Another aspect of PR is figuring out where we should be on the
internet - responding in forums etc. Drop me a line if you're interested-
email is in my profile.

